# On a scale of 1 to 10



## rapidfox1

On a scale of 1 to 10 how would you rate your anxiety at these situations

-Eating alone at lunch *10*

-Entering a classroom full of people *5*

-Walking through the halls* 4*

-Someone saying hi to you *3*

-Working with partners *6*

-Speaking in front of a class *7*

-Speaking to a student councillor *10*

-Siting alone in class when everyone else is talking to their friends in
groups *10*

-Getting insulted

-When someone asks you questions like, " Do you have any friends? "
or " Why are you so quiet? " *10*


----------



## mezzoforte

-Eating alone at lunch *10*

-Entering a classroom full of people *6*

-Walking through the halls *6*

-Someone saying hi to you *3*

-Working with partners *7* (Depends who)

-Speaking in front of a class *7.5*

-Speaking to a student councillor *5*

-Siting alone in class when everyone else is talking to their friends in
groups *10*

-Getting insulted *5.5* (I usually laugh it off or turn the insult into a joke)

-When someone asks you questions like, " Do you have any friends? "
or " Why are you so quiet? " *8*


----------



## GunnyHighway

-Eating alone at lunch *10 *(If that's like in the cafeteria or whatnot. I would walk to a nearby park and eat lunch, in which case it'd be a 3)

-Entering a classroom full of people *4*

-Walking through the halls *1 *

-Someone saying hi to you *4*

-Working with partners *9 *(when I don't know them at all), *5 *(somewhat know the person)

-Speaking in front of a class *4*

-Speaking to a student councillor *2 *(My counsellor was amazing this last year of school. I honestly think she was a main factor behind me doing so well)

-Siting alone in class when everyone else is talking to their friends in
groups *8 *(If I've got my headphones in, 3)

-Getting insulted *1 *(Just laugh it off, the few "insults" I got I had already been telling myself)

-When someone asks you questions like, " Do you have any friends? "
or " Why are you so quiet? " *9 *


----------



## Watercoulour

-Eating alone at lunch *9 *
For me, its humiliating. And it also sparks jelousy and i just want to hide because i think theyre thinking "oh look what a loaner, no friends, nothing" 

-Entering a classroom full of people *4*
 thats no so bad. I dunno why though. But if its just telling jokes and being funny i tend to get in the mood.

-Walking through the halls *2 *A lot of people walk alone to get to their classes*.* Everyone has different schedules and my school doesnt have halls, its a big outdoor area so i dont think anyone pays attention

-Someone saying hi to you*7* 
If its someone ive known for awhile, i usually smile and say hi back but if its someone i dont know much at all, i freeze, tense up, and say hi back but in a low voice after they passed.

-Working with partners *4*
 Partners are partners. Im usually the leader and what we talk about is mostly work, so im too focused to get nervous. Its not like were expected to be close friends

-Speaking in front of a class*9* 
I get jumbled up, say things awkwardly, fidget with my clothes, looks down and mess up a lot. My mind runs blank a lot as well. Not fun, i usually get bad grades on orals

-Speaking to a student councillor *6
*If he/shes chill im chill. Talking to adults is way easier than kids. Sure, they can judge you, but they cant express it and generally are very polite.

-Siting alone in class when everyone else is talking to their friends in 
groups *10
*Worst scenario. Id rather eat lunch alone

-Getting insulted 7
I dont have good combacks so generally i just sit there and take it.

-When someone asks you questions like, " Do you have any friends? "
or " Why are you so quiet? " 6
Yes i have friends. As for the quiet part- i dont know what to say. "im nervous" "why?" "just because..." people dont understand why i get anxious around them and some find it creepy >>;


----------



## C Darko

-Eating alone at lunch 10

-Entering a classroom full of people 5

-Walking through the halls 6

-Someone saying hi to you 4

-Working with partners 6

-Speaking in front of a class 1000000

-Speaking to a student councillor 10

-Siting alone in class when everyone else is talking to their friends in
groups 10

-Getting insulted 6

-When someone asks you questions like, " Do you have any friends? "
or " Why are you so quiet? " 7


----------



## Kennnie

-Eating alone at lunch *5*

-Entering a classroom full of people *7*

-Walking through the halls *6*

-Someone saying hi to you *4*

-Working with partners *7*

-Speaking in front of a class *10*

-Speaking to a student councillor *10*

-Siting alone in class when everyone else is talking to their friends in
groups *10*

-Getting insulted *4*

-When someone asks you questions like, " Do you have any friends? "
or " Why are you so quiet*? 3*


----------



## cybernaut

-Eating alone at lunch: *10*

-Entering a classroom full of people: *8*

-Walking through the halls: *4*

-Someone saying hi to you: *7*

-Working with partners: *8*

-Speaking in front of a class: *10*

-Speaking to a student councillor: *8*

-Siting alone in class when everyone else is talking to their friends in
groups: *6*

-Getting insulted: *7*


----------



## Just Tony

-Eating alone at lunch
10

-Entering a classroom full of people
7

-Walking through the halls
4

-Someone saying hi to you
5

-Working with partners
8

-Speaking in front of a class
11

-Speaking to a student councillor
8

-Siting alone in class when everyone else is talking to their friends in groups
11

-Getting insulted
1

-When someone asks you questions like, " Do you have any friends? "
or " Why are you so quiet? "
10


----------



## Logitech

-Eating alone at lunch (5)

-Entering a classroom full of people (1)

-Walking through the halls (2)

-Someone saying hi to you (2)

-Working with partners (3)

-Speaking in front of a class (1)

-Speaking to a student councilor (I've never done it, but most likely a 7. I don't like talking to people about these things. I tried it before and got whipped mentally.)

-Siting alone in class when everyone else is talking to their friends in
groups (6)

-Getting insulted (2)

-When someone asks you questions like, " Do you have any friends? "
or " Why are you so quiet? " (1)


----------



## Miikser18

-Eating alone at lunch *7*
_When that is the case, I'll just try finishing my meal as quickly as possible and get over with it, but it won't happen much since at my school's canteen there are long-*** benches where you can get like 3/4 of the class to sit behind_

-Entering a classroom full of people *8*
_I get anxious about these things like 20 people staring down every single move you take_

-Walking through the halls *2*
_Not very anxious situation, I actually find it very chill to be part of the crowd traffic and I am just finding my path to a different place among the other people doing the same_

-Someone saying hi to you *8*
_It is few seconds when my anxiety hits the top, its these seconds when I try to figure out the intentions of this person (was he/she sarcastic? is he/she going to insult me? is he/she just in a need of something or just being friendly?) Even when the intentions aren't the best, I take this person's actions rather calmly_

-Working with partners *3 or 9*
_When I am put in a group or made one with the partner who is at ease, I usually tend to take the leading part and in this case my anxiety is low, but if the group is full of loudmouths who discuss their own stuff and won't take my opinions, then I feel useless and start to obsessively study the book on the group work's subject so that when they finally ask something of me, I have a perfect solution ready for shoot_

-Speaking in front of a class *8*
_It used to be the worst, lol at 9th grade when reciting a poem once my voice cracked down horribly and it sounded like I was crying, after that I had a phobia for public speaking. Gradual exposure over time at school helped some and for now the physical symptoms of my stage fright are eliminated, though the mental overanalysing is still there_

-Speaking to a student councillor *1*
_Not having a problem here_

-Siting alone in class when everyone else is talking to their friends in
groups *5*
_Gets me some anxiety when it really hits me that I am that isolated, but usually I target my mind around to procrastination that gets my attention (scribbling on a notebook, obsessing about time on mobile phone's clock, browsing the book, staring out of the window dreaming about how amazing it feels like to walk down that street back to home etc.)_

-Getting insulted *9*
_I have over time trained myself to show minimum physical response to sarcastic remarks but later on my mind goes full speed at thinking about a perfect comeback and also imagining the different ways how to kill that person who threw the insults at me_

-When someone asks you questions like, " Do you have any friends? "
or " Why are you so quiet? " *2*
_Does not provoke me, I actually adore the person for having a concern in my social life. I don't remember being asked any of those questions though, but if I did, it would probably get me sentimental and I'd start ranting about how I have nowhere to go but home and nobody to talk to. Maybe it's more american thing to have a shame about your introversion, but at my part of europe, people do not tease you for being quiet, actually there are more quiet kids in my class than I do and they never get teased for that, usually it's being obnoxious and way too emotional that gets you bad reputation_


----------



## AgBjBeAF

-Eating alone at lunch *2* -* I don't really have a problem with eating in front of other people, but then again we don't have the 'lunch'* *you're all thinking about.*

-Entering a classroom full of people *7 - If I don't know them. If I do, I would say a 4.*

-Walking through the halls *6 - This is sort of uncomfortable for me, especially if I don't have a backpack or something to cling onto.*

-Someone saying hi to you *6 - This is reasonably uncomfortable; I'd start thinking about their motives and maybe get nervous.*

-Working with partners *4 - as long as we only have to work and I know the person fairly well.*

-Speaking in front of a class *7 - I hate it, but atm it's not that bad.*

-Speaking to a student councillor *9 - Student councils are horrible for me because they're full of people who know each other and I, obviously, don't. Haven't been required to go to one in 5 years, so all is well.*

-Siting alone in class when everyone else is talking to their friends in
groups *3 - I usually just put on my headphones and forget about it.*

-Getting insulted *8 - This one's pretty tough for me. I guess because I used to get bullied.*

-When someone asks you questions like, " Do you have any friends? "
or " Why are you so quiet? " *9 - Hard one for me. I don't like people bringing up subjects I'm not comfortable with, and this is one of them.
*


----------



## danielek

-Eating alone at lunch *9*

-Entering a classroom full of people *3*

-Walking through the halls *3*

-Someone saying hi to you *5*

-Working with partners *5*

-Speaking in front of a class *10 (I am working on it)*

-Speaking to a student councillor *6*

-Siting alone in class when everyone else is talking to their friends in
groups *9 it happened and i just pretend i am sleeping *

-Getting insulted *7 Depends from who, to some i can respond while to other i can't*

-When someone asks you questions like, " Do you have any friends? "
or " Why are you so quiet? "*8*


----------



## CoreyX

-Eating alone at lunch *100000000000000*

-Entering a classroom full of people *4*

-Walking through the halls *3*

-Someone saying hi to you *4*

-Working with partners *7*

-Speaking in front of a class *100000000000000*

-Speaking to a student councillor *6*

-Siting alone in class when everyone else is talking to their friends in
groups *8*

-Getting insulted *2* (At least if it's out in the open I can't make up **** in my mind about what they think of me)


----------



## sociallyretarded

-Eating alone at lunch *10
*If I stroll through the cafeteria and notice that none of my friends are there, I'll head straight to the library/washroom.

-Entering a classroom full of people *3
*I'm not especially concerned with this one, unless I'm late and everyone's already quiet, then the number jumps up to a 5.

-Walking through the halls *2
*
-Someone saying hi to you *5*
The number really depends on who it is.

-Working with partners *7*
Again, depends on the partner.

-Speaking in front of a class *6
* 
-Speaking to a student councillor *5*

-Siting alone in class when everyone else is talking to their friends in
groups *7*

-Getting insulted *6*

-When someone asks you questions like, " Do you have any friends? "
or " Why are you so quiet? " *8
*It's not so much anxiety as it is raaaaaaage.


----------



## layitontheline

-Eating alone at lunch 8

-Entering a classroom full of people 5

-Walking through the halls 3

-Someone saying hi to you 2

-Working with partners 8

-Speaking in front of a class 9

-Speaking to a student councillor 2

-Sitting alone in class when everyone else is talking to their friends in
groups 8

-Getting insulted 7

-When someone asks you questions like, " Do you have any friends? "
or " Why are you so quiet? " 7


----------



## noname93

-Eating alone at lunch 2

-Entering a classroom full of people 3

-Walking through the halls 4

-Someone saying hi to you 8

-Working with partners 7

-Speaking in front of a class 10

-Speaking to a student councillor ? nevr have

-Siting alone in class when everyone else is talking to their friends in
groups 1

-Getting insulted ? never have. no one talks about me

-When someone asks you questions like, " Do you have any friends? "
or " Why are you so quiet? " 10


----------



## Bbpuff

Eating alone at lunch: *OVER 9000!!!* _I seriously hate eating alone at lunch, to the point I wouldn't even go to school to avoid it, and sometimes I ended up hiding in the stall.. Well I don't eat lunch, but I hate being alone in front of others especially my peers.. I feel like such a loser.. x.x_

-Entering a classroom full of people-*7 *_I always get anxious about returning from the bathroom or something, and see everyones heads turn to me when they hear the door opening.. I also have a fear that I'll enter the wrong classroom.. Even though I know for sure it's the right one.._

-Walking through the halls-*5*_ Could go higher if people are looking at me.. Or step on my shoes or nudge me or something... >_<_

-Someone saying hi to you*-3*_ Depends on the enviroment, if they just say "Hi" while we pass by in the hall then 0. If it's in the classroom with an aquaintance it could be a 6 _

-Working with partners*-10 *_It all depends though.. If the teacher lets us choose are own partners, and I have no friends in that class then it's a 10.. If I get assigned with a partner I don't know then it's a 7. If it's a friend then probably a 1 or 2._

-Speaking in front of a class-*6*_ Depends if I chose to or not.. If I'm answering a question it's probably a 4. If I'm suppose to read something or give a report than an 8.._

-Speaking to a student councillor-*7* (It depends on who it is.)

-Siting alone in class when everyone else is talking to their friends in
groups-*11* _When I find myself in this situation, I just awkwardly doodle on my note book the whole time, or bury my head in my arms on the desk, and pretend I'm sleeping.._

-Getting insulted*-10* _I don't take insults very well.._

-When someone asks you questions like, " Do you have any friends? "
or " Why are you so quiet? " *-10 *_Once my friend asked me if I had any friends.. I felt horrible.. x.x _


----------



## kittenamos

-Eating alone at lunch: 4
_My have been awkward at first, but in the end you don't have to worry about trying to talk to people._

-Entering a classroom full of people: 4
_I have always hated walking into a class late. All those eyes on you until you sit down, but then its over._

-Walking through the halls: 1
_This has never bothered me._

-Someone saying hi to you: 1 or 6
_Depends on who is talking to me. If it's a friend or family member, 1. Otherwise, it's a 6._

-Working with partners: 3
_When the teacher says, "Go find a partner" it will be 7. Working with them is lower._

-Speaking in front of a class: 7
_I have always hated this._

-Speaking to a student councillor: 4
_I have never had to speak to someone on the student councillor . . . _

-Siting alone in class when everyone else is talking to their friends in
groups: 2
_In these situations I just grab a book and read._

-Getting insulted: 4
_Again, it really depends on who._

-When someone asks you questions like, " Do you have any friends? "
Or " Why are you so quiet? ": 6
_Actually, this has happened before. One girl did ask me if I had any friends and I just tried to ignore her. 
Another girl asked me why I was so quiet and I told her the truth, that I have SA. After that she left me alone._


----------



## noyadefleur

-Eating alone at lunch 6

-Entering a classroom full of people 9

-Walking through the halls 5

-Someone saying hi to you 3

-Working with partners 8

-Speaking in front of a class 10

-Speaking to a student councilor 7

-Siting alone in class when everyone else is talking to their friends in
groups 8

-Getting insulted 7

-When someone asks you questions like, " Do you have any friends? "
or " Why are you so quiet? 4


----------



## Uranium

-Eating alone at lunch 11

-Entering a classroom full of people 6

-Walking through the halls 5

-Someone saying hi to you 2

-Working with partners 8

-Speaking in front of a class 7

-Speaking to a student councilor 7

-Siting alone in class when everyone else is talking to their friends in
groups 9

-Getting insulted 6

-When someone asks you questions like, " Do you have any friends? "
or " Why are you so quiet? 6


----------



## Cat Montgomery

-Eating alone at lunch *6*

-Entering a classroom full of people *2*

-Walking through the halls* 1*

-Someone saying hi to you *8*

-Working with partners *5*

-Speaking in front of a class *10*

-Speaking to a student councillor *No experience here*

-Siting alone in class when everyone else is talking to their friends in
groups *10*

-Getting insulted *1 (I've gotten used to it)*

-When someone asks you questions like, " Do you have any friends? "
or " Why are you so quiet? " *10*


----------



## Fluffy

-Eating alone at lunch *10*

-Entering a classroom full of people *7*

-Walking through the halls* 1*

-Someone saying hi to you *3*

-Working with partners *8*

-Speaking in front of a class *10*

-Speaking to a student councillor *7*

-Siting alone in class when everyone else is talking to their friends in
groups *11*

-Getting insulted *11*

-When someone asks you questions like, " Do you have any friends? "
or " Why are you so quiet? " *6*


----------



## greenking

-Eating alone at lunch 9

-Entering a classroom full of people 7

-Walking through the halls 7

-Someone saying hi to you 10

-Working with partners 10

-Speaking in front of a class 10

-Speaking to a student councillor 8

-Siting alone in class when everyone else is talking to their friends in
groups 10

-Getting insulted 10

-When someone asks you questions like, " Do you have any friends? "
or " Why are you so quiet? " 10


----------



## xxLambyxx

-Eating alone at lunch *6*

-Entering a classroom full of people *8*

-Walking through the halls *4*

-Someone saying hi to you *7*

-Working with partners *8*

-Speaking in front of a class *10000*

-Speaking to a student councillor *??*

-Siting alone in class when everyone else is talking to their friends in
groups *6*

-Getting insulted *7*

-When someone asks you questions like, " Do you have any friends? "
or " Why are you so quiet? " *7*


----------



## Poisoned

-Eating alone at lunch 10

-Entering a classroom full of people 8

-Walking through the halls 7

-Someone saying hi to you 8

-Working with partners 8

-Speaking in front of a class 8

-Speaking to a student councillor 5

-Siting alone in class when everyone else is talking to their friends in
groups 7

-Getting insulted 3... depends on if it's in front of others or not though. 

-When someone asks you questions like, " Do you have any friends? "
or " Why are you so quiet? " 6


----------



## Neutrino

-Eating alone at lunch... 10 or 6. 10 if I ate at school alone (thankfully the house is close and I go home for lunch), 6 if I'm in a restaurant in a different town or something.

-Entering a classroom full of people... 9.9999. I skipped a class just so I wouldn't have to go through this once. I always have to give myself a pep talk before walking in. 

-Walking through the halls... 4.5

-Someone saying hi to you 3

-Working with partners... 8 if I don't know them, 3 if I do.

-Speaking in front of a class... 5. Not bad at it.

-Speaking to a student councillor... 10 wish I could :/

-Siting alone in class when everyone else is talking to their friends in
groups... 9. I try to ignore it. It doesn't happen often really.

-Getting insulted... Not sure. Maybe a 7?

-When someone asks you questions like, " Do you have any friends?" or " Why are you so quiet?"... Someone asked me if I had friends I think I'd cry. So 11 for that. 6 for the other one. People are just curious about that, I guess.


----------



## xDeadScreamx

-Eating alone at lunch *10*

-Entering a classroom full of people *7*

-Walking through the halls *1*

-Someone saying hi to you *1*

-Working with partners *1*

-Speaking in front of a class *3*

-Speaking to a student councilor *1*

-Siting alone in class when everyone else is talking to their friends in
groups *2*

-Getting insulted *5*

-When someone asks you questions like, " Do you have any friends? "
or " Why are you so quiet? *2*


----------



## stewie

-Eating alone at lunch *3*

-Entering a classroom full of people *9*
-Walking through the halls* 4*

-Someone saying hi to you *5*

-Working with partners *7*

-Speaking in front of a class *15*  :'(

-Speaking to a student councillor *6*

-Siting alone in class when everyone else is talking to their friends in
groups *6*

-Getting insulted

-When someone asks you questions like, " Do you have any friends? "
or " Why are you so quiet? " *20 -_-*


----------



## awkwardpenguin

-Eating alone at lunch *10*

-Entering a classroom full of people *4*

-Walking through the halls *1*

-Someone saying hi to you *2* (also depends who it is though)

-Working with partners *5* (again, it depends who it is. with a friend that I chose I don't get much anxiety at all)

-Speaking in front of a class *10* (this is the absolute worst for me)

-Speaking to a student councillor *6*

-Siting alone in class when everyone else is talking to their friends in
groups *10*

-Getting insulted *9*

-When someone asks you questions like, " Do you have any friends? "
or " Why are you so quiet? " *10*


----------



## Raisins

-Eating alone at lunch 10

-Entering a classroom full of people 8

-Walking through the halls 6

-Someone saying hi to you 4.5

-Working with partners 7

-Speaking in front of a class 10

-Speaking to a student councillor 8

-Siting alone in class when everyone else is talking to their friends in
groups 10

-Getting insulted 10

-When someone asks you questions like, " Do you have any friends? "
or " Why are you so quiet? " 10


----------



## asdfghjess

-Eating alone at lunch *10000000000. *
I'm going into high school this year and I'm terrified this is gonna happen to me.

-Entering a classroom full of people *3
*Doesn't really bother me.

-Walking through the halls* 5
*I assume you mean alone, which is what I did almost every day last year. I got used to it, but some days it was hard.

-Someone saying hi to you *3*
Not that bad. I guess it depends on who it is though.

-Working with partners *9
*Especially on the days when all my friends were at a band competition.

-Speaking in front of a class Depends on the class. Math & spanish last year, *1*. All the other subjects, *7*.

-Speaking to a student councillor 
Never had to do this.

-Siting alone in class when everyone else is talking to their friends in
groups *10*
Ugh. Happened every day in chorus and it's the reason I'm not doing the class again next year. I just sat there and read a book and didn't look up.

-Getting insulted 
I actually hardly ever get insulted. There was this one girl that sometimes made comments about my big forehead last year, but that doesn't even bother me anymore and I've known this girl forever and we're friends-ish.

-When someone asks you questions like, " Do you have any friends? "
or " Why are you so quiet? " *10000000000000
*Ugh.


----------



## mapthesoul

-Eating alone at lunch *10*

-Entering a classroom full of people *6*

-Walking through the halls *9*

-Someone saying hi to you *7*

-Working with partners *10*

-Speaking in front of a class *10*

-Speaking to a student councillor *8*

-Siting alone in class when everyone else is talking to their friends in
groups *8*

-Getting insulted *9*

-When someone asks you questions like, " Do you have any friends? "
or " Why are you so quiet? " *7 More hurtful than anxiety causing.*


----------



## laura024

-Eating alone at lunch 10

-Entering a classroom full of people 8

-Walking through the halls 6

-Someone saying hi to you 3

-Working with partners 7

-Speaking in front of a class 10

-Speaking to a student councilor 7

-Siting alone in class when everyone else is talking to their friends in
groups 10

-Getting insulted 2

-When someone asks you questions like, " Do you have any friends? "
or " Why are you so quiet? 9


----------



## Aly

-Eating alone at lunch- 10

-Entering a classroom full of people- 10

-Walking through the halls- 8

-Someone saying hi to you- 1

-Working with partners- 9

-Speaking in front of a class- 10

-Speaking to a student councillor 5

-Siting alone in class when everyone else is talking to their friends in
groups 10

-Getting insulted- 10

-When someone asks you questions like, " Do you have any friends? "
or " Why are you so quiet? " 6


----------



## jesus is my savior

Eating alone at lunch *9* (damn my insecurity)

Entering a class full of people *0*

Walking through the halls *2*

Someone saying hi to you (Person I know, an actual friend, *-10*) Person I don't know and they're just making fun of me thinking I'll have the impression that we're 'friends' - *9*

Working with partners - *2* (friend present) *10* (no friends present)

Public Speaking - *3*

Speaking to student counselor - I wouldn't know

Sitting alone in class while everyone else is talking to their friends in groups - *7*
(I just draw or read, but can't deny my self consciousness...)

Getting insulted - (from stranger - *1*) (From someone I care about - *10*)

When someone asks 'Do you have any friends?' - *10* I wish I could give a confident, positive, confirming answer to this question, but it makes me think, 'do the people I hang out with, are they really, truly my friends? Deep inside, is there really that human connection and sense of belonging and happiness? And when I realize the answer is no, I mumble and cannot bear to say no to their question, so... panic attack.


----------



## sommaheart

On a scale of 1 to 10 how would you rate your anxiety at these situations

-Eating alone at lunch *10*

-Entering a classroom full of people *3*

-Walking through the halls* 1*

-Someone saying hi to you *3*

-Working with partners *1*

-Speaking in front of a class *6*

-Speaking to a student councillor *88*

-Siting alone in class when everyone else is talking to their friends in
groups *10*

-Getting insulted *10*

-When someone asks you questions like, " Do you have any friends? "
or " Why are you so quiet? " *10*


----------



## 25ilucy

-Eating alone at lunch *10*

-Entering a classroom full of people *8*

-Walking through the halls* 4-7* Depends if other people are in the hall or not.

-Someone saying hi to you *10*

-Working with partners *10*

-Speaking in front of a class 10

-Speaking to a student councillor *(Never done this)*

-Siting alone in class when everyone else is talking to their friends in
groups *10*

-Getting insulted *6*

-When someone asks you questions like, " Do you have any friends? "
or " Why are you so quiet? " *10*


----------



## J J Gittes

-Eating alone at lunch *4* (Pretty much never happens)

-Entering a classroom full of people *4 */ *8 *(If I'm late)

-Walking through the halls* 1*

-Someone saying hi to you *3*

-Working with partners *0* / *7 *(If I don't know them)

-Speaking in front of a class *7*

-Speaking to a student councillor *10*

-Siting alone in class when everyone else is talking to their friends in
groups *3 *( I just feel bored)

-Getting insulted *1 *(Quick witted, pretty much always rinse them)

-When someone asks you questions like, " Do you have any friends? "
or " Why are you so quiet? " *7*


----------



## aw1993

-Eating alone at lunch 10, but I just wouldn't eat lunch if none of my friends were around so i guess i'd avoid

-Entering a classroom full of people 5

-Walking through the halls 3

-Someone saying hi to you 2

-Working with partners 3/4

-Speaking in front of a class 10

-Speaking to a student councillor 5

-Siting alone in class when everyone else is talking to their friends in
groups 7

-Getting insulted - 8

-When someone asks you questions like, " Do you have any friends? "
or " Why are you so quiet? " -7/8


----------



## Octal

-Eating alone at lunch *10*

-Entering a classroom full of people *8*

-Walking through the halls* 5*

-Someone saying hi to you *4
* 
-Working with partners* 5*

-Speaking in front of a class *9*

-Speaking to a student councillor *6*

-Siting alone in class when everyone else is talking to their friends in
groups *9*

-Getting insulted *10 *

-When someone asks you questions like, " Do you have any friends? "
or " Why are you so quiet? " *9*


----------



## farsan

-Eating alone at lunch *4*

-Entering a classroom full of people *2 - 8 if im late*

-Walking through the halls* 1*

-Someone saying hi to you *5*

-Working with partners *7*

-Speaking in front of a class *10+++*

-Speaking to a student councillor *-*

-Siting alone in class when everyone else is talking to their friends in
groups *7*

-Getting insulted -

-When someone asks you questions like, " Do you have any friends? "
or " Why are you so quiet? " *8*


----------



## Rocklee96

-Eating alone at lunch 10

-Entering a classroom full of people 4

-Walking through the halls 4

-Someone saying hi to you 2

-Working with partners Depends, if I don't know them, 7

-Speaking in front of a class 5

-Speaking to a student councillor 5

-Siting alone in class when everyone else is talking to their friends in
groups 10

-Getting insulted 8

-When someone asks you questions like, " Do you have any friends? "
or " Why are you so quiet? " 10


----------



## thatguy95

-Eating alone at lunch *10*

-Entering a classroom full of people *3*

-Walking through the halls* 7*

-Someone saying hi to you *8*

-Working with partners *7*

-Speaking in front of a class *0*

-Speaking to a student councillor *3*

-Siting alone in class when everyone else is talking to their friends in
groups 5* (I pretend to sleep)*

-Getting insulted 8

-When someone asks you questions like, " Do you have any friends? "
or " Why are you so quiet? " *10*


----------



## Raina

-Eating alone at lunch *10*

-Entering a classroom full of people *2 *

-Walking through the halls* 4*

-Someone saying hi to you *0/5* (depending on the person)

-Working with partners *1/10* (depending on the project/how well I know the people I'm working with)

-Speaking in front of a class *9*

-Speaking to a student councillor* 5*

-Siting alone in class when everyone else is talking to their friends in
groups *10*

-Getting insulted - *8*

-When someone asks you questions like, " Do you have any friends? "
Or "Why are you so quiet?" *9*


----------



## royal

-Eating alone at lunch *10*
I hate it. Sometimes I'll try to pretend to do homework in the library and not even eat because I don't want people to see me.

-Entering a classroom full of people *0*
Meh, I don't care.

-Walking through the halls* 0*
Same.

-Someone saying hi to you *2*
I don't get a lot of hi's... 

-Working with partners *7*
If it's someone I know, it's fine. But if I don't, I get really anxious.

-Speaking in front of a class *4*
I used to be more scared, but I gradually started facing this fear due to my classes.

-Speaking to a student councillor *10*
I never have.

-Siting alone in class when everyone else is talking to their friends in
groups *10*
Oh boy. This gets me the most.

-Getting insulted *6*
I hate getting insulted.

-When someone asks you questions like, " Do you have any friends? "
or " Why are you so quiet? " *10*
Wow.... I really hate when this happens.


----------



## One Man Wolfpack

-Eating alone at lunch *8*
*I don't eat at school but if I'm eating on my own at somewhere like Mcdonalds i think everyones looking at me and judging me for being alone.*

-Entering a classroom full of people *2*
*Not too bothered, I got used to it because i have a sleep disorder and would turn up halfway through lessons all the time.*

-Walking through the halls* 2*
*Sometimes i'll randomly worry that i'm swinging my arms in a weird way or something equally stupid but otherwise fine.*

-Someone saying hi to you *0/4*
*Depending on who it is*

-Working with partners *8*
*I'd always be the person left without a partner if there were an odd number of people, or partnered with someone who thought I was a freak.*

-Speaking in front of a class *∞*
*I failed my English class because I didn't turn up to the speaking exam.*

-Speaking to a student councillor *-*
*Didn't have one at my school*

-Siting alone in class when everyone else is talking to their friends in
groups *2*
*I just sat at the back and no-one bothered me*

-Getting insulted *3*
*Don't really get insulted much appart from by friends jokingly.*

-When someone asks you questions like, " Do you have any friends? "
or " Why are you so quiet? " *10* 
*I can't stand it when people tell me not to be so quiet, they just don't seem to understand that it's not that easy for me.*


----------



## notna

-Eating alone at lunch *8*

-Entering a classroom full of people *6*

-Walking through the halls* 3*

-Someone saying hi to you *3*

-Working with partners *10*

-Speaking in front of a class *8*

-Speaking to a student councillor

-Siting alone in class when everyone else is talking to their friends in
groups *10*

-Getting insulted *8*

-When someone asks you questions like, " Do you have any friends? "
or " Why are you so quiet? " *10*


----------



## Metal Man

-Eating alone at lunch *1
I'm always alone.*

-Entering a classroom full of people *2*
*I just carry myself in the least awkward way and nobody notices me.*

-Walking through the halls *1*
*Campus is big, nobody pays attention to me.*

-Someone saying hi to you *1*
*People rarely talk to me, so I find it refreshing when they can stop being so self-absorbed as to say hello to someone else.*

-Working with partners *5*
*I don't like others slowing me down.*

-Speaking in front of a class *2*
*I get nervous beforehand, but I've never had a single presentation go wrong for me. I know a few tricks to make it easier.*

-Speaking to a student counselor *1*
*All they say is generic stuff. No problem.*

-Sitting alone in class when everyone else is talking to their friends in 
groups *1*
*I'm always alone.*

-Getting insulted *1*
*I'm better than everyone at my school, so...*

-When someone asks you questions like, " Do you have any friends? " 
or " Why are you so quiet? " *1
Common questions, and I give common answers.
*


----------



## purplerainx3

-Eating alone at lunch *10*

-Entering a classroom full of people *8*

-Walking through the halls* 5*

-Someone saying hi to you *3*

-Working with partners *7*

-Speaking in front of a class *9*

-Speaking to a student councillor *10*

-Siting alone in class when everyone else is talking to their friends in
groups *9*

-Getting insulted* 9

*-When someone asks you questions like, " Do you have any friends? "
or " Why are you so quiet? " *8*


----------



## behappy621

-Eating alone at lunch 10

-Entering a classroom full of people 4

-Walking through the halls 3

-Someone saying hi to you 1

-Working with partners 8

-Speaking in front of a class 10

-Speaking to a student councillor 10

-Siting alone in class when everyone else is talking to their friends in
groups 10

-Getting insulted 9

-When someone asks you questions like, " Do you have any friends? "
or " Why are you so quiet? " 10


----------



## StrawberryCAKE

-Eating alone at lunch 2
-Entering a classroom full of people 9
-Walking through the halls 1
-Someone saying hi to you 1
-Working with partners 3
-Speaking in front of a class 10 
-Speaking to a student councillor 10 
-Siting alone in class when everyone else is talking to their friends in groups 6
-Getting insulted 10
-When someone asks you questions like, " Do you have any friends? " or " Why are you so quiet? 1


----------



## kitkatstar1

-Eating alone at lunch *7*

-Entering a classroom full of people *9*

-Walking through the halls* 7*

-Someone saying hi to you *6*

-Working with partners *10*

-Speaking in front of a class *10*

-Speaking to a student councillor *9*

-Sitting alone in class when everyone else is talking to their friends in
groups *10*

-Getting insulted *10*

-When someone asks you questions like, " Do you have any friends? "
or " Why are you so quiet? " *8*


----------



## Jinxx

Not in school anymore but taking this based on last year.

-Eating alone at lunch *1* 
_Doesn't bother me. Peaceful actually until random people invade my table or someone starts speaking to me cause I looked 'lonely'._

-Entering a classroom full of people *9*
_Its always been so awkward for me... I feel like everyone starts staring at me the minute I walk in_.

-Walking through the halls *2*
_Hallways never really bothered me cause they were never really that bad.. The first few days of school though are CHAOTIC so the first few days would get a_ *10* _rating_.

-Someone saying hi to you *8*
_I'm so use to not speaking to anyone hardly that whenever someone does say hi to me I get startled and they'll notice and not say nothing else to me or ask "Why are you so shy?"._

-Working with partners *10*
_My rating would be a_ *1* _if its friends but most of the time its random people I personally don't know so therefore I get so nervous unless they turn out to be nice. _

-Speaking in front of a class *10*
_I HATE speaking in front of people! Someone always snickers or does that smack sound with their mouth when I smart off to them for snickering. _

-Speaking to a student councillor *2*
_I'm not really nervous about speaking to school councilors as long as they're nice._

-Siting alone in class when everyone else is talking to their friends in
groups *1*
_Doesn't bother me.. Sure I'll feel awkward for a bit but I'll just start drawing, reading or actually doing my work. _

-Getting insulted *10*
_I do not take insults well at all! I start having a breakdown or go on a rage with someone!!! I've dealt with enough of that crap over the years!_ :afr

-When someone asks you questions like, " Do you have any friends? "
or " Why are you so quiet? " *8*
_I can't stand it when someone asks me questions like that.. It feels like I'm some forgotten piece of art being put on sudden display at a museum._


----------



## WhatsWrongWithMe

-Eating alone at lunch 1000

-Entering a classroom full of people 10

-Walking through the halls 2

-Someone saying hi to you 2

-Working with partners 10

-Speaking in front of a class 7

-Speaking to a student councillor 3

-Siting alone in class when everyone else is talking to their friends in
groups 10

-Getting insulted 

-When someone asks you questions like, " Do you have any friends? "
or " Why are you so quiet? " 10


----------



## xTaylor

-Eating alone at lunch *10*

-Entering a classroom full of people* 5*

-Walking through the halls* 3*

-Someone saying hi to you *3*

-Working with partners *9*

-Speaking in front of a class *10*

-Speaking to a student councillor *10*

-Siting alone in class when everyone else is talking to their friends in
groups *1*

-Getting insulted *7*

-When someone asks you questions like, " Do you have any friends? "
or " Why are you so quiet? " *7*


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser

-Eating alone at lunch: *10*
I hate how when someone looks in my direction I assume they're thinking of why I'm all alone and that I don't have friends or anything

-Entering a classroom full of people: *4*
It's not too bad unless when you walk in everyone looks up at you,that makes me feel weird

-Walking through the halls: *2*
That's pretty easy though I think I'd have trouble if I bumped into someone they would confront me and cause more problems

-Someone saying hi to you: *6*
Usually when someone says Hi to me its because they're not with their friends and so they expect me to have a conversation with them

-Working with partners: *8*
I hate that because I you _have_ to talk to decide what you're gonna do,and then the other person talks with their friends and leaves me to do my work by myself with no one to talk to

-Speaking in front of the class: *8*
I've talked before in front of the class so I've gotten a tiny bit used to it,but I hate it when I see people talking because I assume they're making fun of me

-Speaking to a student counselor: *10*
I don't like speaking to adults, especially strangers,about my feelings and such

-Sitting alone in class when everyone is talking to their 
friends in groups: *10*
It's like lunch except I don't have something to do that'll make me seem kinda normal even with work it makes me seem like a loser

-Getting insulted: *9*
I would get _very_ but then I don't say anything because I know they'll say something way better or just laugh because of how serious I got aking me seem foolish

-When someone asks you questions like, " Do you have any friends? "
or " Why are you so quiet? " *10*
I don't want people to point out that I'm by myself all the time,usually they're just curious and don't sound insulting, but I just can't stand it


----------



## Tipa

-Eating alone at lunch 3 then 7 (im at ease when i'm actually eating and enjoy the relief of not talking to people. It's once i'm done with my food and I'm waiting to go to class that I feel odd)

-Entering a classroom full of people 7 (hahaha, I had to deliver things to teachers yesterday for the principal, and it was super awkward, as all the classes were full of kid i didn't know [and the one kid i did know in one of the classes was my boyfriends little brother and he laughed at me:/ lol])

-Walking through the halls5 (depends on the crowded-ness of the hall and what kinds of kids are in it at the time)

-Someone saying hi to you 2 (makes me a little awkward, but it makes me feel realy good! I just cant initiate the hello)

-Working with partners 9 (what pisses me off most in a class. Not only am i anxious, but I also hate letting part of my grade depend on others)

-Speaking in front of a class 3 (I'm really confident in my speech-y like speeches, but I would struggle reading a personal essay or something like that)

-Speaking to a student councillor 1 or 10 (when getting advise about college, i'm perfectly cool. Anything about my personal problems, which i've yet to talk about, would be a virtual impossibility)

-Siting alone in class when everyone else is talking to their friends in
groups 5 (bugs me a little, but it also is a relief)

-Getting insulted 9 (being offended definitely makes my anxiety worse)

-When someone asks you questions like, " Do you have any friends? "
or " Why are you so quiet? " *4 (I'm too used to it)
*


----------



## AnnaM

-Eating alone at lunch *4*

-Entering a classroom full of people *8*
I hate doing that.. almost all of my classmates are really good friends and when one of them enters the classroom, they greet each other, etc.. and when i walk in, i just try to be as quiet as possible so no one would notice me, super awkward >.<

-Walking through the halls* 3
*Not really a problem for me..

-Someone saying hi to you *7*
Depends on who it is though but mostly i'd get really anxious

-Working with partners *2* (if i'm working with a friend or someone who i feel comfortable enough with) *8* (if the teacher has paired me up with a classmate i don't talk to.. at all)

-Speaking in front of a class *10+*
Nothing is worse than that for me

-Speaking to a student councillor *haven't done that
* 
-Siting alone in class when everyone else is talking to their friends in
groups *6
*then it's time to whip out my ipod..

-Getting insulted *10+
* 
-When someone asks you questions like, " Do you have any friends? "
or " Why are you so quiet? " *9*


----------



## itsmygiggle

-Eating alone at lunch *10*

-Entering a classroom full of people 7

-Walking through the halls* 2*

-Someone saying hi to you *1*

-Working with partners *5*

-Speaking in front of a class *7.5*

-Speaking to a student councillor *10*

-Siting alone in class when everyone else is talking to their friends in
groups *10*

-Getting insulted *9*

-When someone asks you questions like, " Do you have any friends? "
or " Why are you so quiet? " *8*


----------



## Pantomime

-Eating alone at lunch 8
I feel pretty nervous about this, I feel like people are staring at me more when I'm sitting alone! 

-Entering a classroom full of people 10
I really hate being late to school because of this, it feels really embarrassing with all your classmates looking at you... *shudders*

-Walking through the halls 1
Eh... not really. I used to be nervous about walking in the halls, though.

-Someone saying hi to you 5
I'm very used to teachers and acquaintances saying hi to me in the halls, so I'm kind of used to it by now. Though I still get kind of nervous over it.

-Working with partners 9 (1 if it's someone I know pretty well)

If it's someone I don't know well, I will get really nervous. I barely talk to my partner at all since I'm so nervous!

-Speaking in front of a class 10

-Speaking to a student councillor 10
I never go to them, since I'm too nervous to walk over there and go talk to them.

-Siting alone in class when everyone else is talking to their friends in
groups 1
I don't get nervous about this at all, really. I'm usually drawing, writing, or reading during free-time so I never take notice! XD

-Getting insulted 10

-When someone asks you questions like, " Do you have any friends? "
or " Why are you so quiet? " 4
I'm very used to getting asked to the "Why are you so quiet" question, that I barely get anxious over it.


----------



## Onomatopoeia

-Eating alone at lunch *7*

-Entering a classroom full of people *5*

-Walking through the halls* 2*

-Someone saying hi to you *3*

-Working with partners *7*

-Speaking in front of a class *10+*

-Speaking to a student councillor *6*

-Siting alone in class when everyone else is talking to their friends in
groups *7*

-Getting insulted *6*

-When someone asks you questions like, " Do you have any friends? "
or " Why are you so quiet? " *5*


----------



## Insane1

-Eating alone at lunch: N/A School is different in my country.

-Entering a classroom full of people *4-7 (Depends.. )*

-Walking through the halls* 3

* -Someone saying hi to you 2

-Working with partners *4*

-Speaking in front of a class *10 01010101010!!! xD *

-Speaking to a student councillor *9*

-Siting alone in class when everyone else is talking to their friends in
groups *9*

-Getting insulted 8

-When someone asks you questions like, " Do you have any friends? "
or " Why are you so quiet? " *10*


----------



## Radiata

Eating alone at lunch. *10*
Ohh.. I absolutely hate that! So uncomfortable. ):

Entering a classroom full of people. *7*

Walking through the halls. *4*

Someone saying hi to you. *5*

Working with partners. *10*
Another thing I can't really do very well... I always feel so awkward and anxious.

Speaking in front of a class. *10*

Speaking to a student councilor. *7*

Sitting alone in class when everyone else is talking to their friends in groups. *10*

Getting insulted. *10*

When someone asks you questions like, "Do you have any friends?" or "Why are you so quiet?" *8?
*Ouch. The 2nd question I'd be OK with... But not so much the 1st one.


----------



## Piko

-Eating alone at lunch *2*

-Entering a classroom full of people *10*

-Walking through the halls* 9*

-Someone saying hi to you *1*

-Working with partners *6*

-Speaking in front of a class *9*

-Speaking to a student councillor *5*

-Siting alone in class when everyone else is talking to their friends in
groups *4*

-Getting insulted *7*

-When someone asks you questions like, " Do you have any friends? "
or " Why are you so quiet? " *6*


----------



## nescio

-Eating alone at lunch *3*

-Entering a classroom full of people *10*

-Walking through the halls* 7*

-Someone saying hi to you *2*

-Working with partners *8*

-Speaking in front of a class *10*

-Speaking to a student councilor *5*

-Siting alone in class when everyone else is talking to their friends in
groups *4* (already used to this after 11 years)

-Getting insulted *9*

-When someone asks you questions like, " Do you have any friends? "
or " Why are you so quiet? " *10*


----------



## regimes

-Eating alone at lunch *10*

-Entering a classroom full of people *8*

-Walking through the halls* 6*

-Someone saying hi to you *3*

-Working with partners *9*

-Speaking in front of a class *10*

-Speaking to a student councillor Wee don't have these. Lmao. Talking to my RA? *8*

-Siting alone in class when everyone else is talking to their friends in
groups *10*

-Getting insulted *4*

-When someone asks you questions like, " Do you have any friends? "
or " Why are you so quiet? " *I'm not so awkward at that point but I would get really angry.
*


----------



## ReincarnatedRose

*Wow, my numbers are actually rather low for these things minus 1 or 2 things...*

-Eating alone at lunch *2*

-Entering a classroom full of people *2*

-Walking through the halls *2*

-Someone saying hi to you *2*

-Working with partners *0*

-Speaking in front of a class *10*

-Speaking to a student Councillor *0*

-Siting alone in class when everyone else is talking to their friends in 
groups *2*

-Getting insulted  *10*

-When someone asks you questions like, " Do you have any friends? " 
or " Why are you so quiet? " *0*


----------



## nkprasad12

-Eating alone at lunch 10

Had PLENTY of experience with this in middle school. Now I can find someone who's ok with me and then we just have a regular table out of that. But sigh... one of the people who's been nice to me about this is doing classes at a local college. Scary.

-Entering a classroom full of people 2

Eh this is all right. In most of my classes I have assigned seats, so I just go and sit down. What I don't like is entering an empty classroom right when my last class ended and then I'm sitting there all awkwardly and everyone sees me alone. 

-Walking through the halls 1

Gotta get to class. Nbd.

-Someone saying hi to you 1

Say hi back... if they say anything else though, then I'm lost. Or if it's in the halls going in the opposite direction. Usually I assume that they weren't saying hi to me, then I realize it, and then the mumble hi back when they're almost past me and then I feel bad that they thought I was ignoring them and then blah.

-Working with partners 5

Depends who. We don't do partner projects often. Most of the time, if given the choice I do things myself. Often with these I'm scared that if I approach someone and then they didn't really want to be with me but are too nice to say no then they'll end up resenting me and all. Plus most people don't really do stuff up to standard.

-Speaking in front of a class 100

I have a speech impediment. Nuff said. 

-Speaking to a student councilor N/A

Never had to do it?

-Siting alone in class when everyone else is talking to their friends in
groups 10

So awkward and sad. Usually in these I just do work or pretend to text even though I just got texting. 

-Getting insulted N/A

Never really happens? Not in front of my face. I'm sure people make fun of me behind my back though.

-When someone asks you questions like, " Do you have any friends? "
or " Why are you so quiet? " 10

Or... what do you do when you get home. Blah. So uncomfortable. I mean... seriously. Do you see me holding a conversation with anyone? Ever? What do you think I do?


----------



## Rosedubh

-Eating alone at lunch *6*

-Entering a classroom full of people *9*

-Walking through the halls *5*

-Someone saying hi to you *4*

-Working with partners *9*

-Speaking in front of a class *9*

-Speaking to a student councillor *7*

-Siting alone in class when everyone else is talking to their friends in
groups *2*

-Getting insulted *4*

-When someone asks you questions like, " Do you have any friends? "
or " Why are you so quiet? " *6*


----------



## Ohnoes2191

-Eating alone at lunch *10*

-Entering a classroom full of people *10*

-Walking through the halls* 8*

-Someone saying hi to you *3*

-Working with partners *8*

-Speaking in front of a class *10*

-Speaking to a student counselor *3*

-Siting alone in class when everyone else is talking to their friends in
groups *5*

-Getting insulted *10*

-When someone asks you questions like, " Do you have any friends? "
or " Why are you so quiet? " *3*[


----------



## Koopaatroopa

-*Eating alone at lunch 6*
I rarely eat alone and if I have to, I just go for a walk. 
-*Entering a classroom full of people 9*
Oh my Fu*king flying spaghetti monster, this is traumatizing for me
-*Walking through the halls 5*
I can handle it but I feel like crap
-*Someone saying hi to you 2*
Ether I'm good friends with them or they are passing me on the sidewalk and I'll never see them again
-*Working with partners 6*
if I know at least one person then I'm fine, if I don't know any of them then I just throw in my opinion once and a while. 
-*Speaking in front of a class 9*
Self explanatory 
-*Speaking to a student councillor 6*
I would rather talk to one of them then a teacher
-*Siting alone in class when everyone else is talking to their friends in
groups 3*
this is the last five minutes of every class I go to
-*Getting insulted 8*
depends how harsh but generally would bother me a lot. It never happens though
-*When someone asks you questions like, " Do you have any friends? "
or " Why are you so quiet? " 8*
Annoys the Fu*k out of me. It doesn't bother me too much unless several people are around and join in


----------



## Pennywise

-Eating alone at lunch - 1

-Entering a classroom full of people - 5

-Walking through the halls - 1

-Speaking infront of class - 10

-Someone saying "hi" to you - 1

-Working with partners - 7

-Speaking to a guidance councilor - 1

-Sitting alone in class when everybody else is talking to their friends in groups - 1

-Getting insulted - 1

-When somebody asks you questions like, "Do you have any friends?" or "Why are you so quiet?" - 3


----------



## Dictionary

Eating alone at lunch *3-i do it everyday. Its hard to care anymore.*

-Entering a classroom full of people *2-i dont worry about it*

-Walking through the halls* 6- i dont like being around a lot of people*

-Someone saying hi to you *2-na*

-Working with partners *6-it isnt very comfortable*

-Speaking in front of a class *10000-this isnt my strong point. Especially when i'm talking about something i have no idea about*

-Speaking to a student councillor *1-because student counselors dont waste their time talking to students haha*

-Siting alone in class when everyone else is talking to their friends in
groups *3- i read*

-Getting insulted-4

-When someone asks you questions like, " Do you have any friends? "
or " Why are you so quiet? "- 2- people like that are usually stupid anyways

Its becoming harder for me to care about things anymore. I guess thats what high school has done for me these past 3 years. THis is the last one. I hope i can survive without tying a rope around my neck and jumping the stool.


----------



## dawnbug

-Eating alone at lunch 9

-Entering a classroom full of people 4.5

-Walking through the halls 6.5

-Someone saying hi to you 3

-Working with partners 2

-Speaking in front of a class 10 x infinity

-Speaking to a student councillor 10

-Siting alone in class when everyone else is talking to their friends in
groups 10

-Getting insulted idk

-When someone asks you questions like, " Do you have any friends? "
or " Why are you so quiet? " 10


----------



## Invalid Username

-Eating alone at lunch 3 ( If I do, I would do it so no one sees me.)

-Entering a classroom full of people 7 (depends on whether or not it is one of my classes and how well I know the people inside.)

-Walking through the halls 1 (No one pays attention to you because its usually a rush to get your books)

-Someone saying hi to you 2 (for a friend) 6 (for a stranger +1 if it's a girl)

-Working with partners 2-6 (depends on how close I am to them)

-Speaking in front of a class 6 (my ears go red, I hate it.)

-Speaking to a student councillor 10 (our school counsellor is really intimidating, he should get a new job)

-Siting alone in class when everyone else is talking to their friends in
groups 3 (As long as they don't pay attention to me, I don't care)

-Getting insulted 4 (I play along with it and they just think "wtf" and say no more"

-When someone asks you questions like, " Do you have any friends? " 8 (yes I do, "can you name some?" and then I miraculously forget the names of 15 people.
or "

-Why are you so quiet? " 8 (I don't want to tell people that I have SA, so I make up some crap)


----------



## TorpidTom

-Eating alone at lunch *8*

-Entering a classroom full of people *4*

-Walking through the halls* 2*

-Someone saying hi to you *2*

-Working with partners *2*

-Speaking in front of a class *7*

-Speaking to a student councilor *3*

-Siting alone in class when everyone else is talking to their friends in
groups *10*

-Getting insulted *2*

-When someone asks you questions like, " Do you have any friends? "
or " Why are you so quiet? " *6*


----------



## lazygnome

-Eating alone at lunch *7 (really depends on who else is in the area though, if its people i don't generally care about or think about then i don't care) *

-Entering a classroom full of people *6 (i would feel a little anxious but its not that big of a deal)*

-Walking through the halls* 3*

-Someone saying hi to you *3 *

-Working with partners *6*

-Speaking in front of a class *6*

-Speaking to a student councillor *5*

-Siting alone in class when everyone else is talking to their friends in
groups *6*

-Getting insulted *7*

-When someone asks you questions like, " Do you have any friends? "
or " Why are you so quiet? " *5 (i've never met anyone rude enuff to ask me those q's though..)
*


----------



## pancake111

Eating alone at lunch*: *10 (*In middle school it was really bad because you couldn't leave the cafeteria, but in High School you can walk around, and now that I'm a junior, i can leave campus!)*

Entering a classroom full of people:4

Walking through the halls:4

Someone saying hi to you: 3

Working with partners: 6 (*It's only bad if it's someone I don't know that well. If it's someone I'm familiar with, then it's not that bad.)*

Speaking in front of a class: 7 (*I always worry about it ahead of time, but once I'm doing it, I feel better.)*

-Siting alone in class when everyone else is talking to their friends in
groups: 4 (*I always just listen to my Ipod, so it's not that big of a deal.)*

Getting insulted: 6

When someone asks you questions like, " Do you have any friends? "
or " Why are you so quiet?: 9 (*I don't think I've been asked this recently, but If i'm asked if i have any friends, I just say that I do. If I'm asked why I'm so quiet, I just say because, and leave it at that.)*


----------



## jesus chrisp

-Eating alone at lunch *5*
-Entering a classroom full of people *6*

-Walking through the halls* 4*

-Someone saying hi to you *7*

-Working with partners *7*

-Speaking in front of a class *10*

-Speaking to a student councillor *8*

-Siting alone in class when everyone else is talking to their friends in
groups *6*

-Getting insulted

-When someone asks you questions like, " Do you have any friends? "
or " Why are you so quiet? " *8*


----------



## Lonewolf207

-Eating alone at lunch *10*

-Entering a classroom full of people *10*

-Walking through the halls* 3*

-Someone saying hi to you *5*

-Working with partners *10*

-Speaking in front of a class *10*

-Speaking to a student councillor *9*

-Siting alone in class when everyone else is talking to their friends in
groups *3*

-Getting insulted *8
* 
-When someone asks you questions like, " Do you have any friends? "
or " Why are you so quiet? " *10*


----------



## JessiqaL

On a scale of 1 to 10 how would you rate your anxiety at these situations

-Eating alone at lunch *9 - I stopped having lunch at school a while ago because I was terrified of this.*

-Entering a classroom full of people *7 - Especially if they're all in silence *

-Walking through the halls* 6 - Sometimes I get really uncomfortable... I get self conscious about the way I walk or if my arms are doing what they should while walking :/ *

-Someone saying hi to you *4 - I just say Hi back lol*

-Working with partners *6 - Especially if I'm not intimate with the person.*

-Speaking in front of a class *9.5 *

-Speaking to a student councillor *4*

-Siting alone in class when everyone else is talking to their friends in
groups *5*

-Getting insulted 6 -* I suck with comebacks xD*

-When someone asks you questions like, " Do you have any friends? "
or " Why are you so quiet? " *6 *


----------



## L eon

-Eating alone at lunch 10

-Entering a classroom full of people 10

-Walking through the halls 1

-Someone saying hi to you 1

-Working with partners 1 if friend/10 if other

-Speaking in front of a class 10

-Speaking to a student councillor 10

-Siting alone in class when everyone else is talking to their friends in
groups 10

-Getting insulted 1

-When someone asks you questions like, " Do you have any friends? "
or " Why are you so quiet? " 10


----------



## Kitsongirl

-Eating alone at lunch (I have misophonia, so i cannot stand eating with other people, therefore dont.)

-Entering a classroom full of people (^^^Cant eat with other people.)

-Walking through the halls 4

-Someone saying hi to you 5

-Working with partners /=8

-Speaking in front of a class 7

-Speaking to a student councillor 10

-Siting alone in class when everyone else is talking to their friends in
groups 6

-Getting insulted 8

-When someone asks you questions like, " Do you have any friends? "
or " Why are you so quiet? " 10


----------



## IDB324

-Eating alone at lunch *3* if there's no one at the table, otherwise an *8*

-Entering a classroom full of people *3*

-Walking through the halls* 1*

-Someone saying hi to you *5*

-Working with partners *7*

-Speaking in front of a class *3-7* I know lots of people in some classes, and no one in others

-Speaking to a student councilor *2*

-Siting alone in class when everyone else is talking to their friends in
groups *9*

-Getting insulted *1* I usually return the favor with a sadistic pleasure

-When someone asks you questions like, " Do you have any friends? "
or " Why are you so quiet? " *5*


----------



## Secretaz

-Eating alone at lunch *10*
-Entering a classroom full of people *2*
-Walking through the halls *1*
-Someone saying hi to you *7*
-Working with partners *5*
-Speaking in front of a class *10*
-Speaking to a student councillor *3*
-Siting alone in class when everyone else is talking to their friends in
groups *3*
-Getting insulted *10*
-When someone asks you questions like, " Do you have any friends? "
or " Why are you so quiet? " *10*


----------



## Joe

On a scale of 1 to 10 how would you rate your anxiety at these situations

-Eating alone at lunch *3*

-Entering a classroom full of people *9*

-Walking through the halls* 9*

-Someone saying hi to you *9*

-Working with partners *10*

-Speaking in front of a class *10*

-Speaking to a student councillor *1*

-Siting alone in class when everyone else is talking to their friends in
groups *10*

-Getting insulted - 3 (but i get annoyed when i personally think something is bad, regardless if its been said or not.

-When someone asks you questions like, " Do you have any friends? "(3)
or " Why are you so quiet? - 7


----------



## JB92

rapidfox1 said:


> On a scale of 1 to 10 how would you rate your anxiety at these situations
> 
> -Eating alone at lunch *8*
> 
> -Entering a classroom full of people *5*
> 
> -Walking through the halls* 2*
> 
> -Someone saying hi to you *2*
> 
> -Working with partners *9*
> 
> -Speaking in front of a class *10*
> 
> -Speaking to a student councillor *3*
> 
> -Siting alone in class when everyone else is talking to their friends in
> groups *10*
> 
> -Getting insulted* 7*
> 
> -When someone asks you questions like, " Do you have any friends? "
> or " Why are you so quiet? " *10*


Answers are in black. ^^


----------



## Matomi

-Eating alone at lunch -* 8,* *I skipped it for the most part, but i use to hand around with my cousin as she didn't really mind me sitting there.*
-Entering a classroom full of people *- 10, Awkward...*
-Walking through the halls* -7, doesn't feel right imo.*
-Someone saying hi to you *- 10, Awkward again, i usually shrug my shoulders or just walk away....quickly.*
-Working with partners *- 8, i tend to sit there quietly and let them do the work.*
-Speaking in front of a class *- 10, only had to do it once for my GCSE, were i had to talk about anything infront of the class for 5mins, i ended up doing it just infront of the teacher at the end of school.*
-Speaking to a student councillor *- Never done it.*
-Siting alone in class when everyone else is talking to their friends in
groups *- 10, worse part of school tbh.*
-Getting insulted - *Never been insulted so.*
-When someone asks you questions like, " Do you have any friends? "
or " Why are you so quiet? " *- 10, Awkward. *slowly walks away....**


----------



## Zach Attack

On a scale of 1 to 10 how would you rate your anxiety at these situations 

-Eating alone at lunch 10

-Entering a classroom full of people 5

-Walking through the halls 5

-Someone saying hi to you 5

-Working with partners 5

-Speaking in front of a class 1 - (something Im pretty good at, dunno why.. I never want to hang out with people, But I think I'm a good speaker.)

-Speaking to a student councillor 5

-Siting alone in class when everyone else is talking to their friends in
groups 10 (Makes me feel like a loser) 

-Getting insulted 10 (I can't ever take a joke..)

-When someone asks you questions like, " Do you have any friends? "
or " Why are you so quiet? " 10 -(I get called a creeper, like.. Everyday. I really hate it.)


----------



## daesthetics

-Eating alone at lunch 8

-Entering a classroom full of people 5

-Walking through the halls 4

-Someone saying hi to you 6

-Working with partners 6

-Speaking in front of a class 10

-Speaking to a student councillor 9

-Siting alone in class when everyone else is talking to their friends in
groups 2

-Getting insulted 8

-When someone asks you questions like, " Do you have any friends? "
or " Why are you so quiet? " 7
__________________


----------



## James_Russell

-Eating alone at lunch - 9

-Entering a classroom full of people - 10

-Walking through the halls - 5

-Someone saying hi to you - 3

-Working with partners - 10

-Speaking in front of a class - 6

-Speaking to a student councillor - n/a - Never did it.

-Siting alone in class when everyone else is talking to their friends in
groups - 6

-Getting insulted - 10

-When someone asks you questions like, " Do you have any friends? "
or " Why are you so quiet? " - 5


----------



## mrsnorris22

I feel like since I am out of high school, these don't really apply to me as much. I think I care less now than I did in high school. I'll answer these anyway, though:

Eating alone at lunch- 4
Entering a classroom full of people- 1
Walking through the halls- 1
Someone saying hi to you- 1
Working with partners- 4
Speaking in front of a class- 10, definitely lol.
Speaking to a student counselor- 2
Sitting alone in class when everyone else is talking to their friends in groups- 1...at this point I don't really care
Getting insulted- 8
When someone asks you questions like, "Do you have any friends?" or "Why are you so quiet?"- eh...this one doesn't induce anxiety so much as it annoys the **** out of me. I had someone a few days ago ask me where my friends were, and I didn't answer...lol. He told me I looked lonely and ****, because I was by myself. I was actually just waiting for my dad to come and pick me up.


----------



## kitty kat

-Eating alone at lunch 10

-Entering a classroom full of people 3

-Walking through the halls 1

-Someone saying hi to you 2

-Working with partners 4

-Speaking in front of a class 6

-Speaking to a student councillor 8

-Siting alone in class when everyone else is talking to their friends in
groups 4 (I do it every morning lol)

-Getting insulted 10

-When someone asks you questions like, " Do you have any friends? "
or " Why are you so quiet? " 10


----------



## AnthonyHenning

-Eating alone at lunch 10
I think everyone is staring at me and making fun of me (which might actually be true)

-Entering a classroom full of people 3

-Walking through the halls 5 
-Walking through the halls alone = 10, exactly the same at eating alone at lunch

-Someone saying hi to you 1
Nobody says hi to me, I have to say hi first or there is no hello at all

-Working with partners 8
I usually lead the group and tell the others what to do, they do not follow and start asking questions, making fun of me ...very uncomfortable

-Speaking in front of a class 5
I stare at the same point at the back wall all the time and I pretend I dont see my classmates at all

-Speaking to a student councillor 6

-Siting alone in class when everyone else is talking to their friends in
groups 10
Happens to me every day. I feel like I dont belong in that class (WTF am I doing here?!)

-Getting insulted 7
I don't know what to say, I just keep quiet and look down till they go away.

-When someone asks you questions like, " Do you have any friends? "
or " Why are you so quiet? " 10
Like ...I dont know what to say :S


----------



## Eirene

-Eating alone at lunch *10*

-Entering a classroom full of people* 1*

-Walking through the halls *5*

-Someone saying hi to you *2*

-Working with partners *5*

-Speaking in front of a class *10*

-Speaking to a student councillor *10*

-Siting alone in class when everyone else is talking to their friends in
groups *10*

-Getting insulted *8*

-When someone asks you questions like, " Do you have any friends? "
or " Why are you so quiet? " *9*


----------



## catsxx

Aw. This is a little sad for everybody.

-Eating alone at lunch: 9

-Entering a classroom full of people*: *1

-Walking through the halls: 1

-Someone saying hi to you: 1

-Working with partners: 4

-Speaking in front of a class: 10

-Speaking to a student counselor: 7

-Siting alone in class when everyone else is talking to their friends in
groups: 7

-Getting insulted - I insult myself more than anyone else does.

-When someone asks you questions like, " Do you have any friends? " or " Why are you so quiet? - 5


----------



## equiiaddict

I'm out of highschool so I don't really have to deal with these anymore but I'll still answer them just for the hell of it. :b

-Eating alone at lunch: 6

-Entering a classroom full of people: 9

-Walking through the halls: 4

-Someone saying hi to you: 2

-Working with partners: 9 but it really depends on who it is

-Speaking in front of a class: 10, this is so hard for me! Always has been. I hate it :/

-Speaking to a student councillor: 3, for some reason I get more anxious when I have to talk to someone my age as opposed to someone older. :um Its weird, I know.

-Siting alone in class when everyone else is talking to their friends in
groups: 5 :/

-Getting insulted: 9 or 10 because I really can't take jokes. :idea

-When someone asks you questions like, " Do you have any friends? "
or " Why are you so quiet? " 10! I get really pissed off.
__________________


----------



## younggirl

Eating alone- 9.8
Entering classroom full- 6.2
Walking through- 4
Someone saying hi- 5.8
Working with partners- 5
Speaking in front of- 7ish
Speaking to counselor- I have a crush on my counselor  so it's the nice kind of anxiety.. like 8 when I'm doing a good job, like 3 when I"m not, cause I'm just depressed
Sitting alone when everyone else is talking- 8
Getting insulted- 
Asinine questions- 8.4


----------



## LOUDontheINSIDE

*AnSwErS!!!*

On a scale of 1 to 10 how would you rate your anxiety at these situations

-Eating alone at lunch: *1 *after I get used to sitting alone and if I sit in my usual seat w/ an empty table *8* if someone sits with me or if someone took my usual table. I always rushed to lunch to make sure I had an empty place to sit.

-Entering a classroom full of people: *1* I always hated entering the classroom when it was less full....

-Walking through the halls:* 1 *if everything goes smoothly *3* if I run into someone or accidentily walk past my class or something

-Someone saying hi to you: *10!* I never know how to respond!

-Working with partners: *10 *

-Speaking in front of a class: *2* if I am reading from a paper, am prepared, and not speaking about something personal *8* if otherwise

-Speaking to a student councillor: *10* was terrified those times I got called into her office

-Siting alone in class when everyone else is talking to their friends in
groups: *1* not really anxious, just lonley

-Getting insulted: *uhhh 5?* I don't really get insulted that much and usually I just ignore it and act like it's wierd that the person has a problem with me...

-When someone asks you *questions* like, " Do you have any friends? "
or " Why are you so quiet? ": *5 *I usually just say I don't know, and we get on with our lives


----------



## Karabang

-Eating alone at lunch *10000
*_Hate it! I usually sit with the one other person but today they didn't show up!! :'(_ 
-Entering a classroom full of people *3*
_Ehh... Honestly don't care. But I do feel conscious with the way I walk. _

-Walking through the halls* 1
*_Never care._

-Someone saying hi to you *4*
_Dependingon the situation it can be easy. Especially if it's someone close to you. But if it's like a partner... WHAT CAN I SAY?!_

-Working with partners *7
*_I just sit there praying "GOD, PLEASE NOT THE GHETTO!"
But if the teacher let us choose our partner then... "Lord, save us all."
_ 
-Speaking in front of a class *9
"*_Have mercy on me"_

-Speaking to a student councilor *5
*_Can't really tell... it's just like speaking to another teacher. But then again... Me no like talking to teacher. :_P

-Siting alone in class when everyone else is talking to their friends in
groups *10*
_OH HELL NO. I hate this it so much but I just can't help it! It's okay when it's like a study but... when it's like a problem and everyone's talking to their friend and working together (when it wasn't even a group work... shame on them) I'm just like... ****. (excuse my language) Especially when I don't know how to do the work. I just sit there and... DOODLE~ 
_ 
-Getting insulted *3
*_It really depends...

_ -When someone asks you questions like, " Do you have any friends? "
or " Why are you so quiet? " *10
*_I would love to ask them why are you so annoying? _


----------



## insanityartist

-Eating alone at lunch *10*

The concept of being alone eating yet surrounded my people is terrifying. I'd rather not eat at all.

-Entering a classroom full of people *9*
They all hate me. They were probably talking about me before I arrived. I usually skip classes that I'm late to because of this.

-Walking through the halls* 8*
I don't really like being seen

-Someone saying hi to you *8*

I stutter

-Working with partners *7*

They probably think my opinion is stupid.

-Speaking in front of a class *8*

I stutter

-Speaking to a student councillor *2*

They're used to this kind of ****, I don't care.

-Siting alone in class when everyone else is talking to their friends in
groups *10*

Forever alone

-Getting insulted *10*

I suck at arguments.

-When someone asks you questions like, " Do you have any friends? "
or " Why are you so quiet? " *9*

YE' KNOW TOO MUCH! :O


----------



## Scarlet Tanager

Eating alone at lunch - 7
Entering a classroom full of people - 9
Walking through halls - 4
Someone saying hi to you - 1 (i'm suddenly happy when someone starts talking to me, but 2 seconds later it gets awkward)
Working with partners - 6
Speaking in front of a class - 6
Speaking to a student counselor - never done it before
Sitting along in class when everyone else is talking to their friends in groups - 20
Getting insulted - 1,000,003
"Do you have any friends?" and "Why are you so quiet?" - 1 (mostly the "why so quiet" question. no one has ever asked me if i have friends. in my school, you don't ask things like that)


----------



## Slytherclaw

-Eating alone at lunch *4*...only if someone is sitting close to me or if a group of people want to sit at the table I'm at.

-Entering a classroom full of people *5*

-Walking through the halls*4* ...only anxiety-inducing when it's super crowded

-Someone saying hi to you *6*

-Working with partners *8*

-Speaking in front of a class *9*

-Speaking to a student councillor *6*

-Siting alone in class when everyone else is talking to their friends in
groups *5*

-Getting insulted *10*

-When someone asks you questions like, " Do you have any friends? "
or " Why are you so quiet? " *9*


----------



## The Narrator

-Eating alone at lunch *9* - Sometimes it's a 10 but I try to ignore what everybody thinks when I sit there all alone but rarely does it work, especially when people look at me, otherwise, it's usually very embarrasing, but I can't survive a day without eating, I can do almost anything for food, but I don't want to feel embarrased either, I truly hate this scenario

-Entering a classroom full of people *5* - to me, the hardest part is to sit down somewhere, once that is finished I'm all cool

-Walking through the halls *5* - if people are blocking the hall, then that's a different story but otherwise, I don't give too much thought about it

-Someone saying hi to you *6* - I always get kind of nervous when someone I know is coming towards me, sometimes I say "hi" first, sometimes the other person says "hi" first, but I never give too much thought about it unless I said "hi" in an awkward way, which usually happens

-Working with partners *7* - it depends on the person, but if we have to choose partners then I'm screwed

-Speaking in front of a class *9* - I used to never have any problem doing this whatsoever, but nowadays, it's torture, however, if I'm in a good mood, I simply don't care as much, but usually, it's always painful, it also depends on what I'm talking about, if I know what I'm talking about then I guess it's a 7

-Speaking to a student councillor *3* - I'm very cool with this

-Siting alone in class when everyone else is talking to their friends in
groups *8* - sometimes heartbreaking

-Getting insulted *8 *- can't say for sure, as I've never been insulted for years, but if it happens, I'm sure I'll take it very very hard

-When someone asks you questions like, " Do you have any friends? "
or " Why are you so quiet? " *9* - I never know what to answer, the whole world stops


----------



## determination

-Eating alone at lunch 10

-Entering a classroom full of people 6

-Walking through the halls 4

-Someone saying hi to you 5

-Working with partners 6

-Speaking in front of a class 10

-Speaking to a student councillor 6

-Siting alone in class when everyone else is talking to their friends in
groups 7

-Getting insulted 6-8

-When someone asks you questions like, " Do you have any friends? "
or " Why are you so quiet? " 10


----------



## Event Horizon

-Eating alone at lunch 2

-Entering a classroom full of people 4

-Walking through the halls 4

-Someone saying hi to you 3

-Working with partners 10

-Speaking in front of a class 4

-Speaking to a student councillor 7

-Siting alone in class when everyone else is talking to their friends in
groups 10

-Getting insulted 5

-When someone asks you questions like, " Do you have any friends? "
or " Why are you so quiet? " 5


----------



## Illmatic123

I literally just turned 20 a few days ago so I'm gonna participate in this.


-Eating alone at lunch 5

-Entering a classroom full of people 5

-Walking through the halls 0

-Someone saying hi to you 3

-Working with partners 8
Lol I hate teachers that make you do this. Forreal, it's college we don't need a kindergarten activity to keep our attention. We can take notes.

-Speaking in front of a class 10
And this kind of class activity is just unnecessary if you're not in speech class. Presentations are the teacher's job, not mine.

-Speaking to a student councillor 0

-Siting alone in class when everyone else is talking to their friends in
groups 9

-Getting insulted 0
I just punch them in their face.

-When someone asks you questions like, " Do you have any friends? "
or " Why are you so quiet? " 10


----------



## Lyrical Lonely

-Eating alone at lunch 9

-Entering a classroom full of people 7

-Walking through the halls 7

-Someone saying hi to you 5

-Working with partners 4

-Speaking in front of a class 8

-Speaking to a student councillor 2

-Siting alone in class when everyone else is talking to their friends in
groups 10

-Getting insulted *Depends

-When someone asks you questions like, " Do you have any friends? " 10!

or " Why are you so quiet? " 5


----------



## SaikoSakura382

-Eating alone at lunch *0 eatting infront of people makes me nervous. : (*

-Entering a classroom full of people *10*

-Walking through the halls* 6*

-Someone saying hi to you *3 at least they noticed me! XD*

-Working with partners *9*

-Speaking in front of a class *10*

-Speaking to a student councillor *6 they are generaly nice*

-Siting alone in class when everyone else is talking to their friends in
groups *10 I useualy pretend I have something improtant to do. XD*

-Getting insulted *8 I can insulte back pretty easily. Only if they make me mad.*

-When someone asks you questions like, " Do you have any friends? "
or " Why are you so quiet? " *To the first one, 10; to the last, 5.*


----------



## riceboy247

-Eating alone at lunch *11*

-Entering a classroom full of people *10*

-Walking through the halls* 9*

-Someone saying hi to you 3

-Working with partners 7.5

-Speaking in front of a class 13

-Speaking to a student councillor *10*

-Siting alone in class when everyone else is talking to their friends in
groups *21*

-Getting insulted 23

-When someone asks you questions like, " Do you have any friends? "
or " Why are you so quiet? " *40*


----------



## ilovepho

-Eating alone at lunch 10

-Entering a classroom full of people 4

-Walking through the halls 4

-Someone saying hi to you 1

-Working with partners 5

-Speaking in front of a class 8

-Speaking to a student councillor 5

-Siting alone in class when everyone else is talking to their friends in
groups 10

-Getting insulted 7

-When someone asks you questions like, " Do you have any friends? "
or " Why are you so quiet? " 10


----------



## It Happens

-Eating alone at lunch *10*

-Entering a classroom full of people *4*

-Walking through the halls *3*

-Someone saying hi to you *3*

-Working with partners *7*

-Speaking in front of a class *9*

-Speaking to a student councillor *7*

-Siting alone in class when everyone else is talking to their friends in
groups *10*

-Getting insulted *8*

-When someone asks you questions like, " Do you have any friends? "
or " Why are you so quiet? " *10*


----------



## GenoWhirl

-Eating alone at lunch *10*

-Entering a classroom full of people *10*

-Walking through the halls *8*

-Someone saying hi to you *5*

-Working with partners *10 (If I don't get to choose my own and I'm friendless, this also applies for classes where I have zero friends) 0 (if I'm in a group of friends that I can choose)*

-Speaking in front of a class *10*

-Speaking to a student councillor *0*

-Siting alone in class when everyone else is talking to their friends in
groups *6*

-Getting insulted *10
*
-When someone asks you questions like, " Do you have any friends? "
or " Why are you so quiet? "* 0 because no has ever asked such a thing, If they did I would have just replied bluntly why I am and that would be it.*

However as of this moment all of this is irrelevant since I graduated High School in June. However schooling issues will return once I make my college debut next fall presumably. Yikes.


----------



## MissGemmaRogers

-Eating alone at lunch *10*

-Entering a classroom full of people *3*

-Walking through the halls* 6*

-Someone saying hi to you *3*

-Working with partners *10*

-Speaking in front of a class *10*

-Speaking to a student councillor *10*

-Siting alone in class when everyone else is talking to their friends in
groups *10*

-Getting insulted 7

-When someone asks you questions like, " Do you have any friends? "
or " Why are you so quiet? " *10*


----------



## The Bleu

-Eating alone at lunch *10*

-Entering a classroom full of people *5*

-Walking through the halls *2*

-Someone saying hi to you *4*

-Working with partners *7*

-Speaking in front of a class *6*

-Speaking to a student councillor *7*

-Siting alone in class when everyone else is talking to their friends in
groups *10*

-Getting insulted *2*

-When someone asks you questions like, " Do you have any friends? "
or " Why are you so quiet? " *5*


----------



## Nesa

-Eating alone at lunch *1* (I've sat alone for the last 4-5 years, so I'm OK with it.)

-Entering a classroom full of people *10 *(they're always looking at me..)

-Walking through the halls* 7 *(I walk strangely.. so I'm always getting these stares and whispers, unless I choose to walk through one of the less populated but longer halls to class)

-Someone saying hi to you *10 *(no one says "Hi" to me, and if someone does, it's usually not in kindness.)

-Working with partners *10* (I never work with a partner. Even if the teacher makes partners mandatory, there's always somehow an unspoken agreement between us that I'm allowed to work alone. If someone does get paired up with me by some bad stroke of luck, I get all jittery and nervous, and I only manage to peep out one-word answers.)

-Speaking in front of a class *10* (I always shut down when I do this, and the teacher has to "rescue" me by concluding the presentation or speech. It's so embarrassing. >.<)

-Speaking to a student councillor *4 *(The conversation tends to be perfunctory.)

-Siting alone in class when everyone else is talking to their friends in groups *1 *(I'm pretty used to this by now. If someone sits near me, I try to move to a more isolated corner of the room. Being around people makes me so much more anxious. I've grown to like my antisocial world of daydreams and boring homework.)

-Getting insulted *2* (I've gotten pretty used to this. Just another insult to fill up my quota for the day.)

-When someone asks you questions like, " Do you have any friends?" or " Why are you so quiet? " *5* (I just say "I don't know.")


----------



## dudethissucks

0 to all. I'm perfectly happy.


----------



## DeeJayy

-Eating alone at lunch *10*

-Entering a classroom full of people *7*

-Walking through the halls *2*

-Someone saying hi to you 3

-Working with partners *10*
I hate working with random people i don't know that expect me to do all the work.

-Speaking in front of a class *10*
And guess who has speech class next semester.

-Speaking to a student Councillor *0*
I don't speak to mine

-Siting alone in class when everyone else is talking to their friends in
groups *9*
I just don't want or like to be that odd man out

-Getting insulted *7*
I'm a sensitive person

-When someone asks you questions like, " Do you have any friends? "
or " Why are you so quiet? " *0*
Just tell them "because you're boring"


----------



## aanner

-Eating alone at lunch *10*
(which wouldn't happen, I just eat in the bathroom when I'm alone)

-Entering a classroom full of people *3*(ehh doesn't really bother me at all)

-Walking through the halls* 2/B]

-Someone saying hi to you 4
(if it's a friend or someone nice im cool but if it's a guy especially a cute guy I end up saying "hiii..??" really awkwardly)

-Working with partners 10
(I don't mind if thr teacher pairs us up but if I have to choose I'm fked. no one picks me or I have a heart attack)

-Speaking in front of a class 20
(physically cannot do this at all my body shuts down)

-Speaking to a student councillor 6

-Siting alone in class when everyone else is talking to their friends in
groups 6(Im used to it and don't mind but it kind of sucks)

-Getting insulted 8 (i don't take it though if you insult me you can expect a rude comment back)

-When someone asks you questions like, " Do you have any friends? "
or " Why are you so quiet? " 10*


----------



## CefaliK

-Eating alone at lunch *9*
I always feel like people are talking about me or staring at me wondering why I am sitting alone

-Entering a classroom full of people *6*
This depends if the classroom is already in session or not. If I'm entering a room and waiting for class to begin, I have no problem at all. If I'm late to a class, it's awful because then everyone stares at you as you walk in the door.

-Walking through the halls* 8
*Even just walking around the quad at my university gets raises my anxiety. Thankfully, I have my Zune where ever I walk and that gets me thinking about something else.

-Someone saying hi to you *7
*Even if it's someone I know, I freeze up and have no idea what to say. I'm not sure why, it's just how I am.

-Working with partners *2*
I actually enjoy working with partners, because we all have something in common to talk about and that's the project we're working on. I have some odd interests that not many people have, so it's hard to talk sometimes.

-Speaking in front of a class *11
*Nothing, I mean nothing, is worse than speaking in front of a group of peers. I'm never sure if people are listening intently or just pretending they're listening. I get very anxious and I start shaking, stuttering, and my face turns beet red. It's the worst.

-Speaking to a student councillor *2
*Never had a problem speaking to my adviser, because it was mainly to pick out classes.

-Siting alone in class when everyone else is talking to their friends in
groups *3
*Anxiety isn't an issue in this case. I actually become depressed looking at others talking to their friends, and I start to think, "Why am I not good enough to be in their groups?"

-Getting insulted *2
*If someone says anything demeaning to me, I just turn the other way and keep moving or stop listening.

-When someone asks you questions like, " Do you have any friends? "
or " Why are you so quiet? " *8
*I don't know how to answer this question, so I freeze up and blurt out "I don't know."


----------



## GodlessVegan

-Eating alone at lunch *3 I stopped caring*

-Entering a classroom full of people *-Depends if I know the people in the classroom*

-Walking through the halls* 2*

-Someone saying hi to you *3*

-Working with partners *7*

-Speaking in front of a class *11*

-Speaking to a student councillor *-Never done it*

-Siting alone in class when everyone else is talking to their friends in
groups *2 I zone out and forget about it*

-Getting insulted *2*

-When someone asks you questions like, " Do you have any friends? "
or " Why are you so quiet? " *10*


----------



## artsygirl96

-Eating alone at lunch 4

-Entering a classroom full of people 3

-Walking through the halls 5

-Someone saying hi to you 2

-Working with partners 5

-Speaking in front of a class 10

-Speaking to a student councillor 10

-Siting alone in class when everyone else is talking to their friends in
groups 5

-Getting insulted 8

-When someone asks you questions like, " Do you have any friends? "
or " Why are you so quiet? " 10


----------



## Exist3nce

-Eating alone at lunch 7

-Entering a classroom full of people 6

-Walking through the halls 2

-Someone saying hi to you 2

-Working with partners 3

-Speaking in front of a class 10

-Speaking to a student councillor 10

-Siting alone in class when everyone else is talking to their friends in
groups 7

-Getting insulted 8

-When someone asks you questions like, " Do you have any friends? "
or " Why are you so quiet? " 7


----------



## brandini734

-Eating alone at lunch *5*

-Entering a classroom full of people *7*

-Walking through the halls

-Someone saying hi to you *9*

-Working with partners *6*

-Speaking in front of a class *8*

-Speaking to a student councillor *8*

-Sitting alone in class when everyone else is talking to their friends in
groups *5*

-Getting insulted 9

-When someone asks you questions like, " Do you have any friends? "
or " Why are you so quiet? " 8


----------



## Bunyip

-Eating alone at lunch *5*

-Entering a classroom full of people *7*

-Walking through the halls*1 or 2*

-Someone saying hi to you *8*

-Working with partners *8*

-Speaking in front of a class *10*

-Speaking to a student councillor *5*

-Siting alone in class when everyone else is talking to their friends in
groups *3*

-Getting insulted *varies* ...This depends on whether I like them or not. If someone insults me, and I feel they have no grounds to insult me about it, then 3 because my defensiveness and want to correct them will outweigh any anxiety. ='D If they're right... then depending on who, 8 to 10.

-When someone asks you questions like, " Do you have any friends? "
or " Why are you so quiet? " *2* I get this one so much it's not much now.


----------



## montego

On a scale of 1 to 10 how would you rate your anxiety at these situations 

-Eating alone at lunch 4

-Entering a classroom full of people 3

-Walking through the halls 4

-Someone saying hi to you 9

-Working with partners 8

-Speaking in front of a class 2

-Speaking to a student councillor 10

-Siting alone in class when everyone else is talking to their friends in
groups 3

-Getting insulted 0 it just irritates me

-When someone asks you questions like, " Do you have any friends? "
or " Why are you so quiet? " 10,000,000


----------



## Mich123

Eating alone at lunch *10*

-Entering a classroom full of people *5*

-Walking through the halls* 4*

-Someone saying hi to you *4*

-Working with partners *7*

-Speaking in front of a class *10*

-Speaking to a student councillor *10*

-Siting alone in class when everyone else is talking to their friends in
groups *10*

-Getting insulted *10
*
-When someone asks you questions like, " Do you have any friends? "
or " Why are you so quiet? " *10*


----------



## kanra

-Eating alone at lunch *9*

-Entering a classroom full of people *8*

-Walking through the halls *6*

-Someone saying hi to you *4*

-Working with partners *5*

-Speaking in front of a class *10*

-Speaking to a student councillor *7*

-Sitting alone in class when everyone else is talking to their friends in
groups *3*

-Getting insulted *6*

-When someone asks you questions like, " Do you have any friends? "
or " Why are you so quiet? " *5 (it just pisses me off when people are that nosy*


----------



## Unexist

-Eating alone at lunch - I dont eat alone but in general eating is a 4

-Entering a classroom full of people 6

-Walking through the halls 3

-Someone saying hi to you 5

-Working with partners 7

-Speaking in front of a class 7

-Speaking to a student councillor 10

-Siting alone in class when everyone else is talking to their friends in
groups 8

-Getting insulted 9

-When someone asks you questions like, " Do you have any friends? "
or " Why are you so quiet? " I dont really look like have no friends, but 8


----------



## candiedsky

-Eating alone at lunch *9*

-Entering a classroom full of people *5*

-Walking through the halls* 2*

-Someone saying hi to you *2*

-Working with partners *6*

-Speaking in front of a class *10*

-Speaking to a student councilor *6*

-Siting alone in class when everyone else is talking to their friends in
groups *10*

-Getting insulted *8*

-When someone asks you questions like, " Do you have any friends? "
or " Why are you so quiet? " *10*


----------



## msimone52

Eating alone at lunch 9

-Entering a classroom full of people 9
especially if i get to class late and everyone looks at you

-Walking through the halls 10
the hallways are really crowded and i get nervous in crowds

-Someone saying hi to you 2

-Working with partners 6

-Speaking in front of a class 10

-Speaking to a student councilor 2

-Siting alone in class when everyone else is talking to their friends in
groups 10

-Getting insulted 8

-When someone asks you questions like, " Do you have any friends? "
or " Why are you so quiet? " 3


----------



## Asbel18

-Eating alone at lunch 10

-Entering a classroom full of people 0

-Walking through the halls 1

-Someone saying hi to you 7

-Working with partners 0

-Speaking in front of a class 4

-Speaking to a student councillor 0

-Siting alone in class when everyone else is talking to their friends in
groups 10

-Getting insulted 11

-When someone asks you questions like, " Do you have any friends? "
or " Why are you so quiet? " 11


----------



## Chesterdrawers

-Eating alone at lunch *6-10
*My schools have never had Free seating, so i wouldn't know.

-Entering a classroom full of people *4*

-Walking through the halls* 8*

-Someone saying hi to you *3-10
*If its a dude that said it then im not anxious at all 
But if its a girl my mind just goes blank

-Working with partners *2-8
*If i know the person i'm good, but if i don't know them very well....

-Speaking in front of a class *10*
Me and public speaking don't mix

-Speaking to a student Councillor *4

* 
-Siting alone in class when everyone else is talking to their friends in
groups *10*

-When someone asks you questions like, " Do you have any friends? "
or " Why are you so quiet? " *10*


----------



## Water Girl

-Eating alone at lunch *10*

-Entering a classroom full of people *7 (For some reason I just really freak out and go red, getting embarrassed for no reason, and feel stressed even before I've entered the classroom which sucks!)*

-Walking through the halls* 5 (always think people are judging me)*

-Someone saying hi to you *3*

-Working with partners *5*

-Speaking in front of a class *9*

-Speaking to a student councillor *5*

-Siting alone in class when everyone else is talking to their friends in
groups *8*

-Getting insulted *7 (Not so bad if I have a good come back)*

-When someone asks you questions like, " Do you have any friends? "
or " Why are you so quiet? " *9 - what is the point in them asking these questions? Do they think I'll suddenly turn into a chatterbox?
*


----------



## wannabesomebody

-Eating alone at lunch *9*

-Entering a classroom full of people *2*

-Walking through the halls* 2*

-Someone saying hi to you *3*

-Working with partners *5 (it depends really, 1 if I know them well and 10 if I don't)*

-Speaking in front of a class *10*

-Speaking to a student councillor *8*

-Siting alone in class when everyone else is talking to their friends in
groups *7*

-Getting insulted *10*

-When someone asks you questions like, " Do you have any friends? "
or " Why are you so quiet? " *10*


----------



## airborne

-Eating alone at lunch *6*

-Entering a classroom full of people *6* (while late and its quiet 10)

-Walking through the halls *1*

-Someone saying hi to you (male* 2*) (female *7*)

-Working with partners *6*

-Speaking in front of a class *8*

-Speaking to a student councillor *7*

-Siting alone in class when everyone else is talking to their friends in
groups *5*

-Getting insulted *5 *


----------



## Frozen In a StarryVoid

On a scale of 1 to 10 how would you rate your anxiety at these situations 

-Eating alone at lunch 10

-Entering a classroom full of people 8

-Walking through the halls 9

-Someone saying hi to you 8

-Working with partners 10

-Speaking in front of a class 1000

-Speaking to a student councillor 9

-Siting alone in class when everyone else is talking to their friends in
groups 10

-Getting insulted 10

-When someone asks you questions like, " Do you have any friends? "
or " Why are you so quiet? " 10


----------



## biffyclyroluver

rapidfox1:1059187563 said:


> on a scale of 1 to 10 how would you rate your anxiety at these situations
> 
> -eating alone at lunch *10*
> 
> -entering a classroom full of people *5*
> 
> -walking through the halls* 4*
> 
> -someone saying hi to you *3*
> 
> -working with partners *6*
> 
> -speaking in front of a class *7*
> 
> -speaking to a student councillor *10*
> 
> -siting alone in class when everyone else is talking to their friends in
> groups *10*
> 
> -getting insulted
> 
> -when someone asks you questions like, " do you have any friends? "
> or " why are you so quiet? " *10*


1= 9
2= 5
3= 5
4= 6
5= 8
6= 10
7= 10
8= 9
9= 10
10= 9


----------



## redskinsfan17

-Eating alone at lunch 10

-Entering a classroom full of people 8

-Walking through the halls 2

-Someone saying hi to you 1

-Working with partners 6

-Speaking in front of a class 10

-Speaking to a student councillor 2

-Siting alone in class when everyone else is talking to their friends in
groups 8

-Getting insulted 10 

-When someone asks you questions like, " Do you have any friends? "
or " Why are you so quiet? " 10


----------



## regardless

-Eating alone at lunch 7

-Entering a classroom full of people 5

-Walking through the halls 1

-Someone saying hi to you 4

-Working with partners 5

-Speaking in front of a class 10

-Speaking to a student councilor 9

-Siting alone in class when everyone else is talking to their friends in
groups 8

-Getting insulted 1

-When someone asks you questions like, " Do you have any friends? "
or " Why are you so quiet? " 10


----------



## Taylorshane

On a scale of 1 to 10 how would you rate your anxiety at these situations

-Eating alone at lunch* 10*

-Entering a classroom full of people 8

-Walking through the halls7

-Someone saying hi to you 6

-Working with partners 5

-Speaking in front of a class 10

-Speaking to a student councillor *7*

-Siting alone in class when everyone else is talking to their friends in
groups *10*

-Getting insulted 1

-When someone asks you questions like, " Do you have any friends? "
or " Why are you so quiet? " 10


----------



## GD8

Eating alone at lunch - never really had to eat alone at lunch, always had friends to sit with. but if I did have to eat alone it'd be a *9* probably.

Entering a classroom full of people - *8*

Walking through the halls -* 8*

Someone saying hi to you - *3*

Working with partners - *10*

Speaking in front of a class - *10*, worst thing in the entire world. on par with working with people I don't know.

Speaking to a student councilor - *5*

Sitting alone in class when everyone else is talking to their friends in
groups -*10*

Getting insulted - *0* because I'm quick witted and I don't mind getting into fights

When someone asks you questions like, "Do you have any friends?"
or "Why are you so quiet?" - I had friends when I was in school so nobody really asked me that but it does annoy me when people ask me why I'm quiet. probably a *3*.


----------



## KingKill33

-Eating alone at lunch *4 (though usually I just go to the library or something during lunchtime)*

-Entering a classroom full of people *0*

-Walking through the halls* 2*

-Someone saying hi to you *6*

-Working with partners *10*

-Speaking in front of a class *4*

-Speaking to a student counselor *9*

-Siting alone in class when everyone else is talking to their friends in
groups *9*

-Getting insulted *10*

-When someone asks you questions like, " Do you have any friends? "
or " Why are you so quiet? " *7 (Might be higher, but I've rarely had that situation so idk)*


----------



## Shawdawg94

-Eating alone at lunch *9*

-Entering a classroom full of people *8*

-Walking through the halls* 4*

-Someone saying hi to you *10*

-Working with partners *6*

-Speaking in front of a class *10*

-Speaking to a student councillor *7*

-Siting alone in class when everyone else is talking to their friends in
groups *3*

-Getting insulted *10*

-When someone asks you questions like, " Do you have any friends? "
or " Why are you so quiet? " *8*


----------



## Citrine

-Eating alone at lunch:* In highschool 8, now 5*

-Entering a classroom full of people *1 *

-Walking through the halls* 1*

-Someone saying hi to you *2*

-Working with partners *5-7 depending on whom*

-Speaking in front of a class *8, lower if I know what I'm talkin about*

-Speaking to a student councillor *3*

-Siting alone in class when everyone else is talking to their friends in
groups *3*

-Getting insulted *7*

-When someone asks you questions like, " Do you have any friends? "
or " Why are you so quiet? " *8*


----------



## Mirror

Eating alone at lunch 3

-Entering a classroom full of people 9

-Walking through the halls 3

-Someone saying hi to you 5

-Working with partners 9

-Speaking in front of a class 6

-Speaking to a student councillor 3

-Siting alone in class when everyone else is talking to their friends in
groups 7

-Getting insulted 

-When someone asks you questions like, " Do you have any friends? "
or " Why are you so quiet? " 2


----------



## Starlightx

-Eating alone at lunch* 6-**9*
_This sometimes bothers me and other times I find it a relief as I don't have to worry what to say._
-Entering a classroom full of people*5*
_Awkward.. I hate the feeling of having all eyes on me._

 
-Walking through the halls* 2*
_Not really a problem._
-Someone saying hi to you *1-6*
_Depends on who it is. Sometimes I am taken by surprise and I respond too late, then I feel bad._
-Working with partners *1-7*
_Again this depends on who I'm working with. If it's with someone I know/have talked to then it's not a problem. If it's someone I don't like and that I know doesn't like me then this is very annoying._
-Speaking in front of a class *3-4*
_I've gotten kind of used to it._
-Speaking to a student councilor *2-5*
_This can be embarrassing if it's about something too personal, but if it's just class related then okay._
-Siting alone in class when everyone else is talking to their friends in
groups *8*
_This makes me feel strange and a bit isolated sometimes, other times: great a chance to sleep, do work, or just chill out._

-Getting insulted *9*
I'm very insecure about my appearance and personality, so I honestly don't take insults lightly.
-When someone asks you questions like, " Do you have any friends? "
or " Why are you so quiet? " *6-7
*_These are two awkward questions..If someone is honestly just curious, then it_'s_ a bit better though_.


----------



## AceEmoKid

-Eating alone at lunch *10*

-Entering a classroom full of people *7*

-Walking through the halls* 10 (feel like everyone's staring me down...)*

-Someone saying hi to you *5*

-Working with partners *3-10 (depends. Do I get to choose who I work with?)*

-Speaking in front of a class *7*

-Speaking to a student councillor *1 (I feel pretty safe around adults...Generally, I make easier friends or am at least less nervous around people far below or far above my age group)*

-Siting alone in class when everyone else is talking to their friends in
groups *9*

-Getting insulted *10 (I don't take criticism lightly. Bad character flaw xD)*

-When someone asks you questions like, " Do you have any friends? "
or " Why are you so quiet? "


----------



## pete993

Here's what I was like when I was at school.

-Eating alone at lunch *7*

-Entering a classroom full of people *6*

-Walking through the halls *3*

-Someone saying hi to you *4*

-Working with partners *5* (it depends who it's with)

-Speaking in front of a class *8*

-Speaking to a student councillor *8*

-Siting alone in class when everyone else is talking to their friends in
groups *7*

-Getting insulted *6*

-When someone asks you questions like, " Do you have any friends? "
or " Why are you so quiet? " *9*


----------



## Arcane

-Eating alone at lunch *4*

-Entering a classroom full of people *9*

-Walking through the halls* 8*

-Someone saying hi to you *6*

-Working with partners *10*

-Speaking in front of a class *9*

-Speaking to a student councillor *10*

-Siting alone in class when everyone else is talking to their friends in
groups *7*

-Getting insulted *2* (most of the time I don't really know what's an insult and what isn't)

-When someone asks you questions like, " Do you have any friends? "
or " Why are you so quiet? " *9*


----------



## Gattz Griffith

-Eating alone at lunch *4
(I honestly prefer to eat lunch alone. I just hate finding a table, having people stare at me, and when all the other tables are full and a group just HAS to sit next to me)*

-Entering a classroom full of people *10*
*(Oh MAN, I hate this...and they ALWAYS stare V_V)*

-Walking through the halls* 4*
*(I really don't find it to be TOO bad, but I hate bumping into people and getting close to them and all that)

* -Someone saying hi to you *4*
*(The part I get nervous about is that it's usually meant to initiate a conversation, which I am NOT good with lol)*

-Working with partners *8*
*(It's the choosing your own partners that really gets me. But when I'm actually working with a group, I feel like I can't do as well as alone, as I'm always trying to look normal and not make a fool of myself)*

-Speaking in front of a class *10*
*(My big weakness, and it's easy to see. I hesitate before even starting, and I run out of breath after half a sentence)*

-Speaking to a student councillor *7
(I really dislike the fact that I'm only down there because they think something's wrong with me and needs fixing. Yes, I need to get past my social anxiety. Making me work with groups and meet people isn't gonna help. I'm working on it)
* 
-Siting alone in class when everyone else is talking to their friends in
groups *3
(Like I said, I prefer to be alone. It just draws attention to me, which I hate)
* 
-Getting insulted *2
(I don't mind getting insulted, as it's usually just talk. What scares me is what could happen next, such as a fight or a crowd gathering)
* 
-When someone asks you questions like, " Do you have any friends? "
or " Why are you so quiet? " *6
(I've come to accept that this is gonna pop up A LOT, so I've gotten used to it. I just get nervous that they're expecting me to talk to them)
*


----------



## maybutterfly16

Eating alone at lunch 10
Entering a classroom full of people 9
Walking through the halls 8
Someone saying high to you 2
Working with partners I don't know 6/ with friends 1
Speaking in front of the class 4/5
Speaking to the a student counciler 2
Sitting alone in class while everyone is talking o their friends in groups 7
Getting insulted 8
When someone asks questions like "Do you have any friends?" or "Why ar you so quiet?" 7


----------



## To22

-Eating alone at lunch: 10

-Entering a classroom full of people: 7

-Walking through the halls: 10 if I'm alone 8 if I'm walking with one other person and 5 if the whole school is changing classes.

-Someone saying hi to you 8

-Working with partners 10

-Speaking in front of a class 1

-Speaking to a student councillor: 1

-Siting alone in class when everyone else is talking to their friends in
groups: 0 if no1 notices me

-Getting insulted: 10 if public

-When someone asks you questions like, " Do you have any friends? "
or " Why are you so quiet? " 0-10 it's very varied


----------



## Jilljoe

-Eating alone at lunch 2

-Entering a classroom full of people 5

-Walking through the halls 1 - 8 depend on the number of people

-Someone saying hi to you 6

-Working with partners 5

-Speaking in front of a class 10

-Speaking to a student counselor 5

-Siting alone in class when everyone else is talking to their friends in
groups 5

-Getting insulted 7

-When someone asks you questions like, " Do you have any friends? "
or " Why are you so quiet? " 10


----------



## Vincent Law

-Eating alone at lunch 2

-Entering a classroom full of people 2

-Walking through the halls* 4*

-Someone saying hi to you 7

-Working with partners *9*

-Speaking in front of a class 10 - my worst nightmare.

-Speaking to a student councillor *2*

-Siting alone in class when everyone else is talking to their friends in
groups 3

-Getting insulted 4

-When someone asks you questions like, " Do you have any friends? "
or " Why are you so quiet? " *8*


----------



## laura1991

-Eating alone at lunch 6

-Entering a classroom full of people 8

-Walking through the halls 5

-Someone saying hi to you 4

-Working with partners 4

-Speaking in front of a class 8

-Speaking to a student councillor 6

-Siting alone in class when everyone else is talking to their friends in
groups 10

-Getting insulted 3

-When someone asks you questions like, " Do you have any friends? "
or " Why are you so quiet? " 6


----------



## Remnant of Dawn

-Eating alone at lunch *6* This doesn't bother me so much, what bothered me was freshman year when there WAS no table to eat alone and I had to sit at a table that did their best to make me feel unwelcome.

-Entering a classroom full of people *3*

-Walking through the halls* 1*

-Someone saying hi to you *8*

-Working with partners *5* This one depends - I'm ok if the teacher assigns partners or there's someone I know, but it's definitely a 10 if I don't know anyone and have to find a partner.

-Speaking in front of a class *7*

-Speaking to a student councillor *3*

-Siting alone in class when everyone else is talking to their friends in
groups *1*

-Getting insulted *4*

-When someone asks you questions like, " Do you have any friends? "
or " Why are you so quiet? " *8*


----------



## NomadChild

-Eating alone at lunch *3* When I was in hs I used to skip out a lot during lunch. The few times I was eating alone at lunch I was in the library, I didn't care so much.

-Entering a classroom full of people *10* "Wtf are you staring at!"

-Walking through the halls *4* It'd be higher if I was late for a class.

-Someone saying hi to you *3* Depends who it is.

-Working with partners *1*

-Speaking in front of a class *5*

-Speaking to a student councilor *8* Mine was always trying to straighten me up.

-Siting alone in class when everyone else is talking to their friends in
groups *1*

-Getting insulted *1* Wish a ***** would.

-When someone asks you questions like, " Do you have any friends? "
or " Why are you so quiet? " *3*


----------



## lovelikerockets

-Eating alone at lunch *10*

-Entering a classroom full of people *4
*

-Walking through the halls * 2*

-Someone saying hi to you *2*

-Working with partners *8*

-Speaking in front of a class *10*

-Speaking to a student councillor *8*

-Siting alone in class when everyone else is talking to their friends in
groups *7*

-Getting insulted *5*

-When someone asks you questions like, " Do you have any friends? "
or " Why are you so quiet? " *10*


----------



## Noll

-Eating alone at lunch *4*

-Entering a classroom full of people *1*

-Walking through the halls* 1*

-Someone saying hi to you *1*

-Working with partners *1*

-Speaking in front of a class *10*

-Speaking to a student councillor *3*

-Siting alone in class when everyone else is talking to their friends in
groups *1*

-Getting insulted *2*

-When someone asks you questions like, " Do you have any friends? "
or " Why are you so quiet? " *3*


----------



## Cubby

-Eating alone at lunch: 10

-Entering a classroom full of people: 3

-Walking through the halls: 3

-Someone saying hi to you: 2

-Working with partners: 1-10 (depends on who)

-Speaking in front of a class: 4-10 (depends on where)

-Speaking to a student counselor: haven't done this

-Siting alone in class when everyone else is talking to their friends in
groups: 6

-Getting insulted: disregard haters!

-When someone asks you questions like, "Do you have any friends?"
or "Why are you so quiet?": 3


----------



## darkninjakitten

-Eating alone at lunch *10*

-Entering a classroom full of people *8*

-Walking through the halls* 10*

-Someone saying hi to you *6*

-Working with partners *7*

-Speaking in front of a class *10*

-Speaking to a student councillor *10*

-Siting alone in class when everyone else is talking to their friends in
groups *4*

-Getting insulted 4

-When someone asks you questions like, " Do you have any friends? "
or " Why are you so quiet? " *10*


----------



## kismetie

-Eating alone at lunch 
*10*

-Entering a classroom full of people
* 4* if the seat is near the door
*9 *if it's on the other side of the room

-Walking through the halls 
*1 *

-Someone saying hi to you
*5*

-Working with partners
*6* if the other person is just as hesitant as me 
*7 *if the person is pushing the topic of me participating 
and like a *8* or *9 *if it's in a group 
-Speaking in front of a class 4

-Speaking to a student councillor 
*7* or higher depending on what we are talking about

-Siting alone in class when everyone else is talking to their friends in
groups* 4* until the teacher notices then it's like an *8*

-Getting insulted i don't know. *4*?

-When someone asks you questions like, " Do you have any friends? "
or " Why are you so quiet? " *9*


----------



## kismetie

**-Speaking in front of a class *10*


----------



## tallie

On a scale of 1 to 10 how would you rate your anxiety at these situations

-Eating alone at lunch *9*

-Entering a classroom full of people *10*

-Walking through the halls* 7*

-Someone saying hi to you *8*

-Working with partners *10*

-Speaking in front of a class *10*

-Speaking to a student councillor *8 *

-Siting alone in class when everyone else is talking to their friends in
groups *10*

-Getting insulted *10*

-When someone asks you questions like, " Do you have any friends? "
or " Why are you so quiet? " *10*


----------



## Venkska

-Eating alone at lunch *2*

-Entering a classroom full of people *9*

-Walking through the halls* 7*

-Someone saying hi to you *2*

-Working with partners *10*

-Speaking in front of a class *5*

-Speaking to a student councillor *1*

-Siting alone in class when everyone else is talking to their friends in
groups *2*

-Getting insulted 1

-When someone asks you questions like, " Do you have any friends? "
or " Why are you so quiet? "1


----------



## snowyowl

-Eating alone at lunch *7*

-Entering a classroom full of people *7*

-Walking through the halls *6*

-Someone saying hi to you *4*

-Working with partners *4*

-Speaking in front of a class *10*

-Speaking to a student councillor *4*

-Siting alone in class when everyone else is talking to their friends in
groups *8*

-Getting insulted *8*

-When someone asks you questions like, "Do you have any friends?"
or "Why are you so quiet?" *3*


----------



## Bryan108

Eating alone at lunch 9

-Entering a classroom full of people 3

-Walking through the halls 2

-Someone saying hi to you 6

-Working with partners 7

-Speaking in front of a class 873487295

-Speaking to a student councillor 8

-Siting alone in class when everyone else is talking to their friends in
groups 4

-Getting insulted 10

-When someone asks you questions like, " Do you have any friends? "
or " Why are you so quiet? " 10


----------



## dreamland22

-Eating alone at lunch 10 - i often go to park or somewhere, but lately i'm going with some friend, but that's just it, we're going to lunch in school and talk little, outside of school nothing.

-Entering a classroom full of people 5 - little awkward

-Walking through the halls 1 - i just say in my head, i'm the bada$$ here 

-Someone saying hi to you 2

-Working with partners 6

-Speaking in front of a class 8

-Speaking to a student councillor 10

-Siting alone in class when everyone else is talking to their friends in
groups 10 - in almost 90% classes, I always sit alone, while everyone have their best friend in class and talk to them constantly.

-Getting insulted 4 - i'm not afraid of anyone, but sometimes some things can hurt me really bad, or I don't know what to say and after that I remember what should I've said

-When someone asks you questions like, " Do you have any friends? "
or " Why are you so quiet? " 10 

I just want to add "how old are you ?" Because I look younger then I am, and i'm not that tall..


----------



## InNeedOfAirConditioning

-Eating alone at lunch *4* (I'm assuming this is when you're eating alone and others can see you? If it's just eating alone, with no-one around, then that's not anxiety-inducing at all)

-Entering a classroom full of people *9*

-Walking through the halls* 2*

-Someone saying hi to you *3*

-Working with partners *7*

-Speaking in front of a class *10*

-Speaking to a student councillor *3*

-Siting alone in class when everyone else is talking to their friends in
groups *4*

-Getting insulted *7*

-When someone asks you questions like, " Do you have any friends? "
or " Why are you so quiet? " *8*


----------



## Sikki

-Eating alone at lunch *8*

-Entering a classroom full of people *8*

-Walking through the halls* 9*

-Someone saying hi to you *3*

-Working with partners *7*

-Speaking in front of a class *7*

-Speaking to a student councillor *9*

-Siting alone in class when everyone else is talking to their friends in
groups *8*

-Getting insulted *5*

-When someone asks you questions like, " Do you have any friends? "
or " Why are you so quiet? " *8*


----------



## TobeyJuarez

Eating aloe at lunch- 4 i dont like eating infront of other people
entering a classroom full of people-2 doesnt really bother me 
walking thru the halls-2 just put my headphones in 
someone saying hi to me- 7 i get nervous when people give me any type of attention... even if its positive attention
working with other people-8 i always end up having to be the group leader for some reason and i dont want to be responsible if the project doesnt turn out so well
speaking in front of class-9 or 10 depends on what class it is... some are easier to make speeches in than others
speaking to a student counselor-7 authority figures make me really anxious 
sitting alone in a class full of people talking to each other-6 i kinda feel like they are talking about me sometimes
getting insulted-10 i hate it:mum
"why are you so quiet?" question- 1 doesnt ussually bother me at all... i just respond with a quote about quietness... ussually something to the effect of "speaking less and saying more"


----------



## Monotony

-Eating alone at lunch 0 I GTFO as soon as the bell rings

-Entering a classroom full of people 9

-Walking through the halls 6

-Someone saying hi to you 10

-Working with partners 10

-Speaking in front of a class 10

-Speaking to a student councillor N/A 

-Siting alone in class when everyone else is talking to their friends in
groups 6

-Getting insulted 0 It just makes me angry.

-When someone asks you questions like, " Do you have any friends? "
or " Why are you so quiet? " 5 and makes me angry.


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass

-Eating alone at lunch 10

-Entering a classroom full of people 10

-Walking through the halls 2

-Someone saying hi to you 2

-Working with partners 3

-Speaking in front of a class 10

-Speaking to a student councillor 7

-Siting alone in class when everyone else is talking to their friends in
groups 10

-Getting insulted 10

-When someone asks you questions like, " Do you have any friends? "
or " Why are you so quiet? " 10


----------



## BrookeHannigan

-Eating alone at lunch *8*

-Entering a classroom full of people *10*

-Walking through the halls* 3*

-Someone saying hi to you *0*

-Working with partners *5*

-Speaking in front of a class *3*

-Speaking to a student councillor *0 *

-Siting alone in class when everyone else is talking to their friends in
groups *7*

-Getting insulted *10*

-When someone asks you questions like, " Do you have any friends? "
or " Why are you so quiet? " *2*


----------



## SamtheScuttlefish

-Eating alone at lunch *5*

-Entering a classroom full of people *4
*
-Walking through the halls *1
*
-Someone saying hi to you *3*

-Working with partners *2*

-Speaking in front of a class *6*

-Speaking to a student councillor *10*

-Siting alone in class when everyone else is talking to their friends in
groups *5*

-Getting insulted

-When someone asks you questions like, " Do you have any friends? "
or " Why are you so quiet? " *2*


----------



## Sasha Alvang

-Eating alone at lunch. I don't anymore

-Entering a classroom full of people. 1

-Walking through the halls.1

-Someone saying hi to you. 2

-Working with partners. 7 if its a girl, 4 if its a guy

-Speaking in front of a class. 2

-Speaking to a student councillor. 8

-Siting alone in class when everyone else is talking to their friends in
groups. 9

-Getting insulted. by a girl 10, by a guy 1

-When someone asks you questions like, " Do you have any friends? "
or " Why are you so quiet? " over 9000


----------



## Reclusion

-Eating alone at lunch 
10

-Entering a classroom full of people 
4

-Walking through the halls 
2

-Someone saying hi to you 
2

-Working with partners 
8

-Speaking in front of a class 
6

-Speaking to a student councillor 
8

-Siting alone in class when everyone else is talking to their friends in
groups 
10

-Getting insulted 
10

-When someone asks you questions like, " Do you have any friends? "
or " Why are you so quiet? " 
10


----------



## yafit96

-Eating alone at lunch *10*

-Entering a classroom full of people *4*
*(depends if they're looking at me or not)*

-Walking through the halls* 7*
*i usually have the feeling that people are talking about me, or if people behind me are laughing i get the feeling that its about me. but if im with friends and dont really pay attention than 3*

-Someone saying hi to you *3*

-Working with partners *7 if i dont know them*
*and 10 if the teacher tells us to choose a partner and i have no friends in that class.*

-Speaking in front of a class *10*
*if its just a question than 5. but if its a presentation its a 10, i would do anything to not do it. *

-Speaking to a student councillor* 6*

-Siting alone in class when everyone else is talking to their friends in
groups *8*
*it makes me feel extremely left out, but i usually just grab a book and read.*

-Getting insulted *7*
*i never have the guts to say anything back, so i just ignore it.*

-When someone asks you questions like, " Do you have any friends? "
or " Why are you so quiet? " *10*


----------



## CristianNC

-Eating alone at lunch *3*

-Entering a classroom full of people *9*

-Walking through the halls* 1*

-Someone saying hi to you *1*
I think only teachers care to salute me on the hallway anyway.

-Working with partners *5*
Only when it gets random'ed and I end up with someone I don't want to work with.

-Speaking in front of a class *10* 
MUST NOT RANT ONCE MORE!

-Speaking to a student councillor *3*
Just a guess because we don't have a councillor where I live.

-Siting alone in class when everyone else is talking to their friends in
groups *1*

-Getting insulted *1*
I always have a smart-*** sarcastic line ready if needed and I trained myself methodically to not care.

-When someone asks you questions like, " Do you have any friends? "
or " Why are you so quiet? " *3*


----------



## Elixir

-Eating alone at lunch *6*

-Entering a classroom full of people *4*

-Walking through the halls* 1*

-Someone saying hi to you *2*

-Working with partners *8 *(Depends on the partners)

-Speaking in front of a class *10*

-Speaking to a student councillor *2*

-Siting alone in class when everyone else is talking to their friends in
groups *7*

-Getting insulted *3*

-When someone asks you questions like, " Do you have any friends? "
or " Why are you so quiet? " *6*


----------



## nitro eh

-Eating alone at lunch *2*

-Entering a classroom full of people *8*

-Walking through the halls*4*

-Someone saying hi to you *4*

-Working with partners *8*

-Speaking in front of a class *10*

-Speaking to a student councillor *8*

-Siting alone in class when everyone else is talking to their friends in
groups *7*

-Getting insulted *1
* 
-When someone asks you questions like, " Do you have any friends? "
or " Why are you so quiet? " *6*


----------



## Cerberios

Eating alone at lunch *10*

Entering a classroom full of people *8*

Walking through the halls* 8*

Someone saying hi to you *4
* 
Working with partners *9*

Speaking in front of a class *10*

Speaking to a student Councillor *5*

Siting alone in class when everyone else is talking to their friends in
groups *7*

Getting insulted *20*

When someone asks you questions like, " Do you have any friends? "
or " Why are you so quiet? " *10*


----------



## BenBinBeen

-Eating alone at lunch 10

-Entering a classroom full of people 4

-Walking through the halls 2

-Someone saying hi to you 4

-Working with partners 7

-Speaking in front of a class 8

-Speaking to a student councillor 10

-Siting alone in class when everyone else is talking to their friends in groups 10

-Getting insulted 8

-When someone asks you questions like, " Do you have any friends? " or " Why are you so quiet? " 10


----------



## And1 ellis

On a scale of 1 to 10 how would you rate your anxiety at these situations

-Eating alone at lunch* 9*

-Entering a classroom full of people *3*

-Walking through the halls* 7
*
-Someone saying hi to you *6*

-Working with partners *6*

-Speaking in front of a class *6*

-Speaking to a student councillor- *never done it*

-Getting insulted *9*

-When someone asks you questions like, " Do you have any friends? "
or " Why are you so quiet? " *11
*


----------



## iheartkpop

-Eating alone at lunch 10

-Entering a classroom full of people 8

-Walking through the halls 4

-Someone saying hi to you 3

-Working with partners 6

-Speaking in front of a class 8

-Speaking to a student councillor 10

-Siting alone in class when everyone else is talking to their friends in
groups 10

-Getting insulted 8.5

-When someone asks you questions like, " Do you have any friends? "
or " Why are you so quiet? " 10


----------



## ty44

Eating alone at lunch - 8, unless I have something to keep me looking busy.

Entering a classroom full of people - 1

Walking through the halls - 1

Someone saying hi to you - 2

Working with partners - 3

Speaking in front of a class - 4

Speaking to a student councillor - Never done it

Siting alone in class when everyone else is talking to their friends in groups - 7

Getting insulted - 5

When someone asks you questions like, " Do you have any friends? " or " Why are you so quiet?" - 4


----------



## hello world

-Eating alone at lunch 10

-Entering a classroom full of people 8

-Walking through the halls 3

-Someone saying hi to you 1

-Working with partners 3

-Speaking in front of a class 7

-Speaking to a student councillor 5

-Siting alone in class when everyone else is talking to their friends in
groups 3

-Getting insulted 8

-When someone asks you questions like, " Do you have any friends? "
or " Why are you so quiet? " 5


----------



## NoHeart

Eating alone at lunch - 0 

Entering a classroom full of people - 10

Walking through the halls - 0

Someone saying hi to you - 8

Working with partners - 10

Speaking in front of a class - 11 ( Oh yeah! )

Speaking to a student councilor - 5

Sitting alone in class when everyone is talking - 0

Getting Insulted - 5

Questions - 0


----------



## ShadyGFX

10 For all


----------



## katharos

-Eating alone at lunch *10* *(Nightmarish, it's awful, even with headphones. The worst feeling in the world)*

-Entering a classroom full of people *3* *(I hate for people to look at me, but I get over this quickly)*

-Walking through the halls *4* *(Everyone else is walking with friends whereas I'm alone, which makes me feel anxious)*

-Someone saying hi to you *1* *(This makes me happy actually, I feel popular and actually liked)*

-Working with partners *7* *(I always prefer to be alone)*

-Speaking in front of a class *6* *(however, once I psych myself up, I always do well on presentations, I'm complimented on being loud and straight-to-the-point)*

-Speaking to a student councillor *4* *(meh, I don't do it often)*

-Siting alone in class when everyone else is talking to their friends in
groups *9 (again this kills me, but at least i have an excuse to do homework or something)*

-Getting insulted *I never do, but when I am, I get more angry than anxious.*

-When someone asks you questions like, " Do you have any friends? "
or " Why are you so quiet? " *7, but it actually mostly is saddening to me*


----------



## Tacos

On a scale of 1 to 10 how would you rate your anxiety at these situations 

-Eating alone at lunch 8

-Entering a classroom full of people 10

-Walking through the halls 1

-Someone saying hi to you 1

-Working with partners 1 if I know the person and 8 if I don't

-Speaking in front of a class 10

-Speaking to a student councillor 1

-Siting alone in class when everyone else is talking to their friends in
groups 10

-Getting insulted 7

-When someone asks you questions like, " Do you have any friends? "
or " Why are you so quiet? " 6


----------



## marokji

-Eating alone at lunch *1* *(nahhh, i like to have friends but i want to eat alone)
*
-Entering a classroom full of people *8*

-Walking through the halls *1*

-Someone saying hi to you *1*

-Working with partners* 8*

-Speaking in front of a class *10*

-Speaking to a student councillor *10*

-Siting alone in class when everyone else is talking to their friends in
groups *10* *(especially when they all go to their own corner and i'm there alone in the middle of the class...awkward...)
*
-Getting insulted *1* *(I just don't give a sh*t)*

-When someone asks you questions like, " Do you have any friends? " 
or " Why are you so quiet? " *nahhh, i would be more like "WTF?"*


----------



## Coldalar

-Eating alone at lunch *10 (rather not eat)*

-Entering a classroom full of people *3 (classrooms are always full of people)*

-Walking through the halls *3 (I like to feel the wind blow at me as I walk through ; though it'll be bad if I see people I don't want to)*

-Someone saying hi to you *2 (If they actually say it they don't expect much out of me so it's not too bad)*

-Working with partners *2 (Fine with only 2 people)*

-Speaking in front of a class *4 (So often that it's alright already)*

-Speaking to a student councillor *I've thought about what would happen if I actually talk to her, but how could I even bring it up!*

-Siting alone in class when everyone else is talking to their friends in
groups *8 (Luckily, a few people would be doing their own stuff alone)*

-Getting insulted *5 (Leaves me bitter but does not happen often)*

-When someone asks you questions like, " Do you have any friends? "
or " Why are you so quiet? " *3 (I'd just feel sad with myself for being in such a sad situation):|*


----------



## Fair Lady

-Eating alone at lunch 4

-Entering a classroom full of people 0

-Walking through the halls 3

-Someone saying hi to you 1

-Working with partners 5

-Speaking in front of a class 9

-Speaking to a student councillor 10

-Siting alone in class when everyone else is talking to their friends in
groups 10

-Getting insulted 20

-When someone asks you questions like, " Do you have any friends? "
or " Why are you so quiet? " 10


----------



## Evalina

-Eating alone at lunch *8*

-Entering a classroom full of people *10*

-Walking through the halls* 5*

-Someone saying hi to you *8* (If I dont know them) *4* (If I do.)

-Working with partners *2 *(I just do all the work quickly to avoid talking much.)

-Speaking in front of a class *10 *(Biggest fear.)

-Speaking to a student counselor *8*

-Siting alone in class when everyone else is talking to their friends in
groups *2* (I just draw or read or do my own thing.)

-Getting insulted *10*

-When someone asks you questions like, " Do you have any friends? "
or " Why are you so quiet? " *10*


----------



## godhelpme2

On a scale of 1 to 10 how would you rate your anxiety at these situations 

-Eating alone at lunch 10

-Entering a classroom full of people 8

-Walking through the halls 3

-Someone saying hi to you 6 (depends who)

-Working with partners 10 or a 5 depending on who.

-Speaking in front of a class 14

-Speaking to a student councillor 5

-Siting alone in class when everyone else is talking to their friends in
groups 8

-Getting insulted 10

-When someone asks you questions like, " Do you have any friends? "
or " Why are you so quiet? " 10


----------



## Cheskey

-Eating alone at lunch *10*

-Entering a classroom full of people *9*

-Walking through the halls* 9*

-Someone saying hi to you *6*

-Working with partners *10*

-Speaking in front of a class *10*

-Speaking to a student councilor *I haven't tried, but maybe about 7?*

-Siting alone in class when everyone else is talking to their friends in
groups *10*

-Getting insulted *7*

-When someone asks you questions like, " Do you have any friends? "
or " Why are you so quiet? " *10*


----------



## Miyuu

-Eating alone at lunch *10* (I actually don't eat lunch in school anymore because of this)

-Entering a classroom full of people *4*

-Walking through the halls *3*

-Someone saying hi to you *4*

-Working with partners *7*

-Speaking in front of a class *10*

-Speaking to a student councillor *5*

-Siting alone in class when everyone else is talking to their friends in
groups *4*

-Getting insulted *8*

-When someone asks you questions like, " Do you have any friends? "
or " Why are you so quiet? " *10*


----------



## yna

-Eating alone at lunch *5 *

-Entering a classroom full of people *2*

-Walking through the halls* 8, my vision is terrible *

-Someone saying hi to you *3*

-Working with partners *9 but depends on my partners *

-Speaking in front of a class *10 but depends on the subject *

-Speaking to a student councillor *3*

-Siting alone in class when everyone else is talking to their friends in
groups *6*

-Getting insulted

-When someone asks you questions like, " Do you have any friends? "
or " Why are you so quiet? " *7*


----------



## bullsfan

Eating alone at lunch - 10

Entering a classroom full of people - 8

Walking through the halls - 4

Someone saying hi to you - 5

Working with partners - 9

Speaking in front of class - 10

Speaking to a counselor - 2

Sitting alone in class when everyone else is talking to their friends in groups - 10

Getting insulted - 7

When someone asks you questions like, "Do you have any friends?" or "Why are you so quiet?"
"Do you have any friends?" - 10
"Why are you so quiet?" - 10


----------



## Rich19

rapidfox1 said:


> On a scale of 1 to 10 how would you rate your anxiety at these situations
> 
> -Eating alone at lunch *10*
> 
> -Entering a classroom full of people *5*
> 
> -Walking through the halls* 4*
> 
> -Someone saying hi to you *3*
> 
> -Working with partners *6*
> 
> -Speaking in front of a class *7*
> 
> -Speaking to a student councillor *10*
> 
> -Siting alone in class when everyone else is talking to their friends in
> groups *10*
> 
> -Getting insulted
> 
> -When someone asks you questions like, " Do you have any friends? "
> or " Why are you so quiet? " *10*


1st 2
2nd 7
3rd 1
4th 2
5th 9
6th 9
7th 7
8th 10
9th 10


----------



## unhappy123

-Eating alone at lunch *10*

-Entering a classroom full of people *3*

-Walking through the halls* 4*

-Someone saying hi to you *8*

-Working with partners *10*

-Speaking in front of a class *10*

-Speaking to a student councillor *8*

-Siting alone in class when everyone else is talking to their friends in
groups *10*

-Getting insulted *9*

-When someone asks you questions like, " Do you have any friends? "
or " Why are you so quiet? " *10*[/QUOTE]

Most of the 10s are more like 20s! :cry


----------



## Kingpin

-Eating alone at lunch *5*
_We don't have lunch at school._

-Entering a classroom full of people *2*

-Walking through the halls *1*

-Someone saying hi to you *1*

-Working with partners *3*

-Speaking in front of a class *10*
_I'm never prepared for anything ever._

-Speaking to a student councillor *1*

-Siting alone in class when everyone else is talking to their friends in
groups *6*
_I don't sit alone - other than when my friends are absent from school._

-Getting insulted *5*
_Anxiety quickly turns into anger._

-When someone asks you questions like, " Do you have any friends? "
or " Why are you so quiet? " *7*
_No one's ever asked me that._


----------



## Sardines

-Eating alone at lunch *9*

-Entering a classroom full of people *9*

-Walking through the halls *9*

-Someone saying hi to you *9*

-Working with partners *9*

-Speaking in front of a class *6*

-Speaking to a student councelor *1*

-Sitting alone in class when everyone else is talking to their friends in
groups *9*

-Getting insulted *10*

-When someone asks you questions like, "Do you have any friends?"
or "Why are you so quiet?" *10*


----------



## Cam1

-Eating alone at lunch 8

-Entering a classroom full of people 3

-Walking through the halls 3

-Someone saying hi to you 4

-Working with partners 7

-Speaking in front of a class 9

-Speaking to a student councillor 2

-Siting alone in class when everyone else is talking to their friends in
groups 9

-Getting insulted 7

-When someone asks you questions like, " Do you have any friends? "
or " Why are you so quiet? " 10 --- I hate this.


----------



## Strwbrry

-Eating alone at lunch *7*

-Entering a classroom full of people *4*

-Walking through the halls*1*

-Someone saying hi to you *3*

-Working with partners *8*

-Speaking in front of a class *8*

-Speaking to a student councillor *1*

-Sitting alone in class when everyone else is talking to their friends in
groups *8*

-Getting insulted *8.5*

-When someone asks you questions like, " Do you have any friends? "
or " Why are you so quiet? " *1, don't GAF*


----------



## linabean

-Eating alone at lunch *10*

-Entering a classroom full of people *6*

-Walking through the halls* 2*

-Someone saying hi to you *2*

-Working with partners *8*

-Speaking in front of a class *9*

-Speaking to a student councillor *0*

-Siting alone in class when everyone else is talking to their friends in
groups *10*

-Getting insulted *10*

-When someone asks you questions like, " Do you have any friends? "
or " Why are you so quiet? " *10*


----------



## Marleywhite

-Eating alone at lunch *1*

-Entering a classroom full of people *5*

-Walking through the halls* 1*

-Someone saying hi to you *3*

-Working with partners *5*

-Speaking in front of a class *10*

-Speaking to a student councillor *2*

-Siting alone in class when everyone else is talking to their friends in
groups *5*

-Getting insulted *0*

-When someone asks you questions like, " Do you have any friends? "
or " Why are you so quiet? " *2*


----------



## hopeless93

-Eating alone at lunch 8

-Entering a classroom full of people 9

-Walking through the halls 2

-Someone saying hi to you 3

-Working with partners 5

-Speaking in front of a class 10

-Speaking to a student councillor 2

-Siting alone in class when everyone else is talking to their friends in
groups 6

-Getting insulted 8.5

-When someone asks you questions like, " Do you have any friends? "
or " Why are you so quiet? " 10


----------



## DanielCrimson

-Eating alone at lunch *10*(really awkward and feel like a loner)
-Entering a classroom full of people *6*
-Walking through the halls *3*
-Someone saying hi to you* 7*(mainly if its a girl)
-Working with partners *9*(awkward if my friends arent in the group) 
-Speaking in front of a class *12*(I never do any projects in school if I know I have to do a presentation,and I always feel bad about that cause I could be a straight student if only it werent for that)
-Speaking to a student councillor *4*
-Siting alone in class when everyone else is talking to their friends in
groups *10*
-Getting insulted 5(there's certain people I can stand up too and then there are other that I cant)
-When someone asks you questions like, " Do you have any friends? "
or " Why are you so quiet? " 10


----------



## Platypus7

Eating alone at lunch *10* (Worst feeling ever)

-Entering a classroom full of people *4*

-Walking through the halls *7* (a lot more anxious having to wait outside the class as im usually first there)

-Someone saying hi to you *5* (More when not sure if genuine or not)

-Working with partners *4-8* (Depends who)

-Speaking in front of a class *10*

-Speaking to a student councillor *3*

-Siting alone in class when everyone else is talking to their friends in
groups *4-7* (depends what class)

-Getting insulted *6* (I stand up for myself more nowadays)

-When someone asks you questions like, " Do you have any friends? "
or " Why are you so quiet? " *10* (and mostly confused because I thought I was the weird one, but some people cant seem to understand where to draw the line at personal questions)


----------



## Ruilaai

-eating alone at lunch *9*

-entering a classroom full of people *9*

-walking through the halls *3*

-someone saying hi to you *2*

-working with partners *8*

-speaking in front of a class *9*

-speaking to a student councilor *10*

-sitting alone in class when everyone else is talking to their friends in groups *1*

-getting insulted *3*

-when someone asks you question like, " do you have any friends? "
Or " why are you so quiet?" *5*


----------



## emilyteitsworth

-Eating alone at lunch *9*

-Entering a classroom full of people *10*

-Walking through the halls* 9*

-Someone saying hi to you *9*

-Working with partners *9*

-Speaking in front of a class *10* (worse than ten, maybe 16)

-Speaking to a student councilor *2 *(do it all the time)

-Siting alone in class when everyone else is talking to their friends in
groups *9*

-Getting insulted *10*

-When someone asks you questions like, " Do you have any friends? "
or " Why are you so quiet? " *6*


----------



## ihatemoving

-Eating alone at lunch *10*

-Entering a classroom full of people *6*

-Walking through the halls* 2*

-Someone saying hi to you *4*

-Working with partners *5*

-Speaking in front of a class *10*

-Speaking to a student councillor *8*

-Siting alone in class when everyone else is talking to their friends in
groups *10*

-Getting insulted *10*

-When someone asks you questions like, " Do you have any friends? "
or " Why are you so quiet? " *10*


----------



## flagg lives

-Eating alone at lunch 1
i am more comfortable eating alone

-Entering a classroom full of people 7

-Walking through the halls 1

-Someone saying hi to you 5

-Working with partners 10

-Speaking in front of a class 10,000

-Speaking to a student councillor 2

-Siting alone in class when everyone else is talking to their friends in
groups 1

-Getting insulted 5 

-When someone asks you questions like, " Do you have any friends? "
or " Why are you so quiet? " 5


----------



## Logical Paradox

-Eating alone at lunch: 3 [usually eat lunch at home during school]

-Entering a classroom full of people: 10 [If I know I'll be late, I will skip the class just to prevent this]

-Walking through the halls: 3-7 [Depending how much foot traffic is in the hall and if i'm with someone or not]

-Someone saying hi to you: 7 [Unless I know the person as a friend]

-Working with partners 7: [Unless partner is a good friend]

-Speaking in front of a class: 10 [One of my biggest fears]

-Speaking to a student councilor: 7 [I have issues trusting them (people in general)]

-Siting alone in class when everyone else is talking to their friends in
groups: 10

-Getting insulted: 6 [Unless good friend]

-When someone asks you questions like, "Do you have any friends?"
or "Why are you so quiet?": 8


----------



## snowyowl

-Eating alone at lunch - *4* - if I'm reading, I feel a lot better, but if I don't have a book you can pretty much double that number.

-Entering a classroom full of people - *5* - If class has already started it's worse, but normally I just walk in as quickly and quietly as I can.

-Walking through the halls - *4* - Unless I have my cello with me, in which case it's higher because I feel like I'm attracting attention.

-Someone saying hi to you - *4* - I never know if I'm expected to actually talk to them or not, so I'm actually better off if it's someone I don't really know then if it's an acquaintance.

-Working with partners - *7* - I'm never totally sure what to say or do. I worry about either being too bossy or not enough of a contributor.

-Speaking in front of a class - *100* - I can't even describe how much this freaks me out. If I'm behind a desk and I'm reading off the page I'm okay, but the second the eyes go on me I'm dead. :um

-Speaking to a student councillor - *N/A* - Never done that before.

-Siting alone in class when everyone else is talking to their friends in
groups - *3* - This used to be really bad, but now I just read.

-Getting insulted - *8* - Euch. I usually manage one witty comeback, and after that if people actually keep going I'm screwed. I sort of panic.

-When someone asks you questions like, "Do you have any friends?"
or "Why are you so quiet?" - *5* - Used to be horrific, but now I have ready-made replies so that when people ask me things like that I say either "yes I do, just not _here_" (which is true) or "I talk when something needs to be said" (which is not really true).


----------



## derrickrose

-Eating alone at lunch *10*

-Entering a classroom full of people 3

-Walking through the halls2

-Someone saying hi to you 2

-Working with partners 2

-Speaking in front of a class 3

-Speaking to a student councillor 2

-Siting alone in class when everyone else is talking to their friends in
groups *10*

-Getting insulted *10*

-When someone asks you questions like, " Do you have any friends? "
or " Why are you so quiet? " *10

*


----------



## Nicks485

-Eating alone at lunch
10
Doesn't happen much anymore, only when my friends arent there I wouldjust goto the library and do work on the computer. :/

-Entering a classroom full of people
0, I don't see why anyone should be nervous over this.

-Walking through the halls
4 if there are just a few people so everyone notices you, 0 if lots of people then I don't give a ****

-Someone saying hi to you
5, if I don't know them. 1-2 if i do know them.

-Working with partners
3 Teacher assigned partners, 10 If we have to pick and I don't have any friends in the room its like thw worst thing in the world when your the last one with no partner and the teacher has to point you out in front of the class and find you someone..

-Speaking in front of a class
7, im generally nervous but I can get through it. face gets really red though which makes things a lot worse.

-Speaking to a student councillor
2 I like mine, she is nice and understands things.

-Siting alone in class when everyone else is talking to their friends in groups
10, Absolute worst thing for me I just wanna die in those situations.

-Getting insulted
0, insult the ******* back or beat his ***.

-When someone asks you questions like, " Do you have any friends? "
or " Why are you so quiet? "
10, I get asked why I am quiet a lot, and people tell me im quiet...Like I don't know this? leave me alone?


----------



## the phantomess

- Eating lunch alone 8 ( 9-10 if I see someone walking towards me)
- Entering a classroom full of people 2
- Walking through the halls 0
- Someone saying Hi to you 3
- Working with partners 9
- Speaking in front of a class 9
- Speaking to a student councillor 4
- Sitting alone in class when everyone is talking to their friends in groups 7
- Getting insulted 3
- When someone asks you questions like "Do you have friends?" or "Why are you so quiet?" 2


----------



## 808sheartbreak

-Eating alone at lunch 7

-Entering a classroom full of people 4

-Walking through the halls 4

-Someone saying hi to you 2

-Working with partners 3

-Speaking in front of a class 5

-Speaking to a student councillor 2

-Siting alone in class when everyone else is talking to their friends in
groups 6

-Getting insulted 7

-When someone asks you questions like, " Do you have any friends? "
or " Why are you so quiet? " 7.5


----------



## Charmander

On a scale of 1 to 10 how would you rate your anxiety at these situations

-Eating alone at lunch *4* (Luckily it's only happened a couple of times and it was before I'd made friends at secondary school, plus if I'm ever alone now I can just pretend to be preoccupied texting etc)

-Entering a classroom full of people *10*

-Walking through the halls *6*

-Someone saying hi to you *3*

-Working with partners *8* Depends on who, though.

-Speaking in front of a class *10*

-Speaking to a student councillor -Never been to one.

-Siting alone in class when everyone else is talking to their friends in
groups *10*

-Getting insulted *9*

-When someone asks you questions like, " Do you have any friends? "
or " Why are you so quiet? " *10*


----------



## delete everything

swaaafdsfds


----------



## WarriorGamer

-Eating alone at lunch 9
-Entering a classroom full of people 4
-Walking through the halls 1
-Someone saying hi to you 3
-Working with partners 1
-Speaking in front of a class 5
-Speaking to a student councillor 2
-Sitting alone in class when everyone is talking to their friends
in groups- 12
-Getting Insulted 4
-When someone asks you questions like "Do you have any friends" or "Why are you so quiet?"-8


----------



## Kalliber

-Eating alone at lunch 7

-Entering a classroom full of people 8

-Walking through the halls 4

-Someone saying hi to you 3

-Working with partners 6

-Speaking in front of a class 9

-Speaking to a student councillor 6

-Siting alone in class when everyone else is talking to their friends in
groups 3

-Getting insulted 7

-When someone asks you questions like, " Do you have any friends? "
or " Why are you so quiet? " 9


----------



## RadioactivePotato

-Eating alone at lunch 6

-Entering a classroom full of people 2

-Walking through the halls 2

-Someone saying hi to you 6

-Working with partners 9

-Speaking in front of a class 10

-Speaking to a student councillor (never done)

-Siting alone in class when everyone else is talking to their friends in
groups 6

-Getting insulted 10

-When someone asks you questions like, " Do you have any friends? "
or " Why are you so quiet? " 9


----------



## animefreak

-Eating alone at lunch *1*
This doesn't bother me at all, I used to do it all the time. It made me uncomfortable before at most, but I've learned that no one really cares or pays attention.

-Entering a classroom full of people *9*
I have to be one of the first few kids. I cannot stand walking into class late and if I was already late to school, I used to not be able to go to school because of it.

-Walking through the halls* 2*
Eh again, not a big deal but sometimes I do fear having to say hello to people.

-Someone saying hi to you *2*
This makes me uncomfortable sometimes but I just say hi back and kick myself in my mind for sounding really awkward.

-Working with partners *7*
Makes me incredibly uncomfortable and anxious, I do not speak or say anything but fear they expect me to do something, and I am also afraid of what I have to do and if it's good enough.

-Speaking in front of a class *1000*
I literally can't do presentations. Reading from a book in front of a class makes me barely able to speak because I can't breathe. My voice shakes and my anxiety cuts me off mid-sentence when I'm speaking.

-Speaking to a student councillor *1*
Well I'm not sure if you mean literally a student in student council, or guidance counselor but I think you mean guidance counselor. No, I often run away to vent to her. There's nothing she can do for me but the venting helps like... 2%.

-Siting alone in class when everyone else is talking to their friends in
groups *1*
Again I have literally learned to care less about this. I am more comfortable alone. If everyone is groups I feel like no one is paying attention to me. I just need something to do, if I am just sitting there my anxiety level goes up a few.

-Getting insulted *4*
Ooh okay I've haven't had this happen much at school, but yeah I guess it makes me kind of anxious. When I'm insulted by a friend I get more angry than anxious.

-When someone asks you questions like, " Do you have any friends? "
or " Why are you so quiet? " *2*
Could care less. Simple answer: "I don't know."


----------



## ashli116

-Eating alone at lunch 9

-Entering a classroom full of people 8

-Walking through the halls 2

-Someone saying hi to you 3

-Working with partner 6 (well, it depends on who my partner is.)

-Speaking in front of a class 4

-Speaking to a student councillor 3

-Siting alone in class when everyone else is talking to their friends in
groups 5

-Getting insulted 9

-When someone asks you questions like, " Do you have any friends? "
or " Why are you so quiet? " 9


----------



## Noll

I've already posted here I think, but it was so long time ago it's not even real.

-Eating alone at lunch *4*

-Entering a classroom full of people *2*

-Walking through the halls *2*

-Someone saying hi to you *2*

-Working with partners *1*

-Speaking in front of a class *10*

-Speaking to a student councillor *What?*

-Siting alone in class when everyone else is talking to their friends in
groups *1*

-Getting insulted *3*

-When someone asks you questions like, " Do you have any friends? "
or " Why are you so quiet? " *Never happened.*


----------



## aGenericUsername

-Eating alone at lunch *10* (this is why I never enter the lunch room)

-Entering a classroom full of people *9*

-Walking through the halls *5*

-Someone saying hi to you *5*

-Working with partners *7*

-Speaking in front of a class *10* (I turn red, sweat, shake and stutter like a mofo)

-Speaking to a student councillor *4*

-Siting alone in class when everyone else is talking to their friends in
groups *3* (I'm used to it)

-Getting insulted *10*

-When someone asks you questions like, " Do you have any friends? "
or " Why are you so quiet? " *2*


----------



## Carcamo

-Eating alone at lunch*: 10*
I was always anxious being alone eating lunch because you are usually stared at by the whole group of people and some may talk trash about you.

-Entering a classroom full of people: *9*
No seriously, I really hate entering a classroom full of people because everyone stares at you like if you killed someone.

-Walking through the halls:* 7
*I am shy if there is a lot of people, but if it's empty then 0.

-Someone saying hi to you: *10*
I have a bad appearance and my teeth , accent really makes me feel uncomfortable talking to people. I can not make eye contact.

-Working with partners'*: 4
*Not really shy.
 
-Speaking in front of a class: *10*
I am really shy and will panic and will not make eye contact with anyone. I will stutter on a presentation.

-Speaking to a student counselor: *10
*I am not good at conversations with anyone period so I rated this a 10. 
-Siting alone in class when everyone else is talking to their friends in
groups: *10*
This probably is the worse of all, I mean everyone is talking to their friends and I am going to be alone there while most people stare at you saying you are a loner, etc...

-Getting insulted: *10
*I get fragile very easily, I will get sad or angry I won't show it though but critiques offend me easily and I think about it and I feel like ****.

 -When someone asks you questions like, " Do you have any friends? "
or " Why are you so quiet? " *10
*I will lie and say yes I do have friends obviously I have none... But if someone asks me "Why are you so quiet" I will reply well because nobody talks to me.


----------



## NJada

-Eating alone at lunch - 1 - In high school that might have been bad, but in college it really doesn't matter to me. I guess some people think it's weird when I go to lunch or dinner alone, but I don't really care.

-Entering a classroom full of people - 6 - If it's already full, which usually means I'm a little late.

-Walking through the halls - 3

-Someone saying hi to you - 5 if I don't know them, 3 if I kind of know them

-Working with partners - 8 if we have to pick them, 4 if they're chosen by the teacher. It's worse when I get partnered with some really apathetic kid, which is pretty common, because then I feel like they're bothered by being partnered with me.

-Speaking in front of a class - it could be anywhere from 5 to 9 I guess

-Speaking to a student counselor - 1 to 3 - I've had some really nice counselors who helped me with stuff.

-Siting alone in class when everyone else is talking to their friends in
groups - Really varies here, I guess. Again, in college it's a lot easy to just blend in and feel safe than in high school

-Getting insulted - That'd be like a 10, but I haven't really been blatantly insulted anytime recently. One time I thought I was when I was stoned (maybe he did insult me, I still don't really know if I misinterpreted it or not), and that was bad, so that's why I should probably not do that anymore.

-When someone asks you questions like, " Why are you so quiet? " - Doesn't really make me more than 3, as far as anxiety, but it's really annoying because I get asked all the time and it's just a dumb question.


----------



## transatlanticism

*Eating alone at lunch: 9*
I wouldn't eat alone at lunch. I don't dare to. I find a way out of it even if I'm still doing something else alone, like walking around or going to the toilet. I try to kill the time.

*Entering a classroom full of people: 4*
I hate it when I can feel people looking at me, especially if it's the whole classroom, even though I don't actually know whether they _are_ looking at me. But it doesn't last long so it isn't that bad.

Walking through the halls: 6
It's okay if I'm not walking alone but if I am, I feel really awkward. When I am doing this, I'd be passing classes and classes full of people, and there wouldn't be anyone else in the halls, so again it's because I can feel people looking and I hate that because it makes me feel super self-conscious.

*Someone saying hi to you: 1*
People who would say hi to me are people that I know, friends with me or that I've talked to before. If I see them anywhere like at school I'd want them to say hi to me. They don't always say hi to me. If I see someone I know coming towards me I'd feel anxious about whether they're going to say hi to me or just ignore me or pretend not to see me.

*Working with partners: 3 or 4 *(with more partners)
I feel okay if I feel like I'm helping out or contributing enough, and if I am capable enough to do what we need to do. I feel bad if my partner(s) don't listen to me, as in they don't care about what suggestion I have because they just don't think that _I_ would have a good suggestion.

*Speaking in front of a class: >10*
This is the worst. I can't make eye contact with the audience and my heart beats like really really fast and loud when I know it's going to be my turn to say something in front if the class. My palms also get sweaty and this situation just makes me very nervous & I hate it

*Sitting alone in class when everyone else is talking to their friends in
groups: 7*
In this situation I always feel like no one cares about me or something. When I'm alone it makes me think and I would be thinking about how everyone has someone to talk to and no one wants to talk to me. Sometimes I try talking to my 'friends' (talking to each other and not including me) but they don't want to talk to me, you know. It's like they just want me to go away even if they don't say it, so I just sit alone and not bother anyone.

*Getting insulted: 6*
I don't actually get directly insulted because everyone is trying/pretending to be nice but I still get insulted although they're supposed to be 'joking'. But I really hate it when people do that.

*When someone asks you questions like, " Do you have any friends? "
or " Why are you so quiet? ": 3*
People don't really ask me this anymore, but they used to. Like when I was 12 and younger.


----------



## M ary

-Eating alone at lunch 10

-Entering a classroom full of people 5(if it's my class)

-Walking through the halls 9

-Someone saying hi to you 9-because i don't look at people while i walk(hoping that i don't see anyone i know) and then someone saying hi it's like a truly unpleasant surprise-_-

-Working with partners 8(if the partner is given,if it's not,then 10)

-Speaking in front of a class 5(if i read something i did not write; if i have to invent something/say something about me,then 10000)

-Speaking to a student councillor - i've never had

-Siting alone in class when everyone else is talking to their friends in
groups 3- i kinda got used to it, it's now more like some kind of too much boredom and trying not to fall asleep

-Getting insulted-well, people don't really insult me...they never enev say anything to me

-When someone asks you questions like, " Do you have any friends? "
or " Why are you so quiet? " 5


----------



## MonstersAndMen

-Eating alone at lunch 10

-Entering a classroom full of people 7 
Depends whether it's a class I'm usually in or whether it isn't

-Walking through the halls 1 

-Someone saying hi to you 4

-Working with partners 10
If it's someone that I don't know I get seriously anxious, but if it's someone I know I don't mind so much

-Speaking in front of a class 10
Really cannot do this

-Speaking to a student councillor 8
Had bad experiences with this

-Siting alone in class when everyone else is talking to their friends in
groups 9

-Getting insulted 10

-When someone asks you questions like, " Do you have any friends? "
or " Why are you so quiet? " 7


----------



## NoHeart

Eating alone at lunch *0*

-Entering a classroom full of people *7*

-Walking through the halls* 3*

-Someone saying hi to you *10*

-Working with partners *9
*
-Speaking in front of a class *10*

-Speaking to a student councillor *2*

-Siting alone in class when everyone else is talking to their friends in
groups *0*

-Getting insulted *10*

-When someone asks you questions like, " Do you have any friends? "
or " Why are you so quiet? " *8*


----------



## derpresion

-Eating alone at lunch *4*
-Entering a classroom full of people *9*
-Walking through the halls *4*
-Someone saying hi to you *10*
-Working with partners *10*
-Speaking in front of a class *10*
-Speaking to a student councillor *7*
-Siting alone in class when everyone else is talking to their friends in
groups *10*
-Getting insulted *its humiliating but 10*
-When someone asks you questions like, " Do you have any friends? "
or " Why are you so quiet? " *10*


----------



## ryancc

It ALWAYS depends on my mood, but 

-Eating alone at lunch. 8

-Entering a classroom full of people. 9 (if its not my class, if its my class its much lower)

-Walking through the halls 4 (by myself though)

-Someone saying hi to you 1 

-Working with partners 2

-Speaking in front of a class 9 (this one depends on a lot of things thought)

-Speaking to a student councillor 7

-Siting alone in class when everyone else is talking to their friends in
groups 9

-Getting insulted 1

-When someone asks you questions like, " Do you have any friends? "
or " Why are you so quiet? " 8


----------



## Dragonsparks

-Eating alone at lunch *4*
_I think despite of what people think about me for being a loner and a loser, I rather be alone than being in group. I don't always eat lunch._

-Entering a classroom full of people *6*
_I rated it that way because I know and I feel familiar with people in my class. Unless it is full with stranger then it'd go *over 9000*_

-Walking through the halls *8*
_I think it really depends how crowded the place is, I feel more comfortable with crowded people around because I think there are too many distractions to notice me.
_
-Someone saying hi to you *4*
_When someone especially a stranger saying hi to me my mouth freeze and the only thing I can do is smile_

-Working with partners *2 or 9*
_It really depends to who I'm working with, I usually feel much much insecure when working with someone way better than me._

-Speaking in front of a class *5*
_I did it twice this year and I fail to speak like I expected._

-Speaking to a student councillor *7*
_For some reason I feel like they're judging me in every single way_

-Siting alone in class when everyone else is talking to their friends in
groups *3*
_Seriously, I rather be alone._

-Getting insulted *7*
_Nuff said._

-When someone asks you questions like, " Do you have any friends? "
or " Why are you so quiet? " *6*
_I'm used to this thing._


----------



## JustAPhase

-Eating alone at lunch *8*
I hate it. I will go out if my way to hide, so that no one can see I have no one to sit with.

-Entering a classroom full of people *4*

-Walking through the halls* 5*

-Someone saying hi to you *6*

-Working with partners *7*

-Speaking in front of a class *6*

-Speaking to a student councillor *8*

-Siting alone in class when everyone else is talking to their friends in
groups *9*

-Getting insulted *9* I never no how to react in this situation.

-When someone asks you questions like, " Do you have any friends? "
or " Why are you so quiet? " *10*

I hate this question so much. YOU KNOW I don't have any friends. Why do you insist on making me feel worse by pushing the issue. I freeze up and can't answer.


----------



## netherclaws

_-Eating alone at lunch_ *10* (*I always eat with my classmates but if they were sick one day, i'd just skip lunch because it's so horrible eating alone in the cafeteria ._.*)

_-Entering a classroom full of people_ *9*

_-Walking through the halls_ *9*

_-Someone saying hi to you_ *6*

_-Working with partners_ *3*

_-Speaking in front of a class_ *10*

-Speaking to a student councillor *2*

_-Siting alone in class when everyone else is talking to their friends in
groups_ *3*

_-Getting insulted_ *8*

_-When someone asks you questions like, " Do you have any friends? "
or " Why are you so quiet?_ " *9*


----------



## Rosaletta

-Eating alone at lunch 
_1. We just eat in the classroom at our school, so eating alone isn't very unusual._

-Entering a classroom full of people 
_8. This is a bad one for me._

-Walking through the halls 
_2_

-Someone saying hi to you 
_0 if it's a friend, 2-4 for others._

-Working with partners 
_If we have to pick partners it's an 8, otherwise 4._

-Speaking in front of a class 
_4_

-Speaking to a student councilor 
_The one at my school is amazing, she knows about my SA and I have zero anxiety with her. But normally, it would be 8._

-Siting alone in class when everyone else is talking to their friends in
groups 
_2. My music and laptop are lifesavers._

-Getting insulted 
_6_

-When someone asks you questions like, " Do you have any friends? "
or " Why are you so quiet? 
_3_


----------



## Holic2110

-Eating alone at lunch 7

-Entering a classroom full of people 10

-Walking through the halls 6

-Someone saying hi to you 3

-Working with partners 7

-Speaking in front of a class 10

-Speaking to a student councilor 2

-Siting alone in class when everyone else is talking to their friends in
groups 10

-Getting insulted 10

-When someone asks you questions like, " Do you have any friends? "
or " Why are you so quiet? 10


----------



## iwannapullthetrigger

-Eating alone at lunch *8*

-Entering a classroom full of people *10*

-Walking through the halls* 6*

-Someone saying hi to you *9*

-Working with partners *5*

-Speaking in front of a class *9*

-Speaking to a student councillor *10*

-Siting alone in class when everyone else is talking to their friends in
groups *8*

-Getting insulted *10*

-When someone asks you questions like, " Do you have any friends? "
or " Why are you so quiet? " *10*


----------



## Kaisser

-Eating alone at lunch 2 (This make me feel better for some reason, i dont know eating with my parents stress me more than eating alone)

-Entering a classroom full of people 6

-Walking through the halls 4

-Someone saying hi to you 3

-Working with partners 3

-Speaking in front of a class 1 (Something i'll never understand about myself, i dont get nervous when i have to speak in front of my class, i take it like playing a role in a play and act dunno xD. However in a common situation, in the ground or in the street i cant do ****  )

-Speaking to a student councillor 5

-Siting alone in class when everyone else is talking to their friends in
groups 10 (yep loneliness is really hard here  )

-Getting insulted 9 (Aw i always pretend i don't care if they insult me but it really makes me sad D

-When someone asks you questions like, " Do you have any friends? "
or " Why are you so quiet? " 10 (makes me feel weird a rejected)


----------



## German

-Eating alone at lunch *9*

-Entering a classroom full of people *9*

-Walking through the halls *3*

-Someone saying hi to you *4*

-Working with partners *7*

-Speaking in front of a class *10*

-Speaking to a student councillor *3*

-Siting alone in class when everyone else is talking to their friends in
groups *9*

-Getting insulted *5*

-When someone asks you questions like, " Do you have any friends? "
or " Why are you so quiet? " *2*

For me , a 0 is no anxiety and 10 is enough where it would make me want to scream .


----------



## Torkani

-Eating alone at lunch *2*

-Entering a classroom full of people *3*

-Walking through the halls *3*

-Someone saying hi to you *7*

-Working with partners *8*

-Speaking in front of a class *7*

-Speaking to a student councillor *5*

-Siting alone in class when everyone else is talking to their friends in
groups *1*

-Getting insulted *3*

-When someone asks you questions like, " Do you have any friends? "
or " Why are you so quiet? " *8*


----------



## Aquisse

-Eating alone at lunch - in public? 9 at home? 0

-Entering a classroom full of people - 9

-Walking through the halls - 8.5

-Someone saying hi to you - 8.5

-Working with partners - 7.5

-Speaking in front of a class - 10

-Speaking to a student councillor - 10

-Siting alone in class when everyone else is talking to their friends in
groups - 3. I prefer that... I only get anxious that it might change and someone will say something to me.

-Getting insulted - 9.5

-When someone asks you questions like, " Do you have any friends? "
or " Why are you so quiet? " mhm... maybe 6?


----------



## RelinquishedHell

-Eating alone at lunch *0*

-Entering a classroom full of people *2*

-Walking through the halls *0*

-Someone saying hi to you *0*

-Working with partners *1*

-Speaking in front of a class *10*

-Speaking to a student councillor *0*

-Siting alone in class when everyone else is talking to their friends in
groups *10*

-Getting insulted *10*

-When someone asks you questions like, " Do you have any friends? "
or " Why are you so quiet? " *10*


----------



## Mani14

-Eating alone at lunch *4*

-Entering a classroom full of people *10*

-Walking through the halls *10*

-Someone saying hi to you *3*

-Working with partners *5*

-Speaking in front of a class *10*

-Speaking to a student councillor *5*

-Siting alone in class when everyone else is talking to their friends in
groups *6*

-Getting insulted *10*

-When someone asks you questions like, " Do you have any friends? "
or " Why are you so quiet? " *6*


----------



## Mousey9

-Eating alone at lunch *4*

-Entering a classroom full of people *1*

-Walking through the halls*0*

-Someone saying hi to you *2*

-Working with partners *4*

-Speaking in front of a class *10*

-Speaking to a student councillor *1*

-Siting alone in class when everyone else is talking to their friends in
groups *10*

-Getting insulted *2*

-When someone asks you questions like, " Do you have any friends? "
or " Why are you so quiet? " *10*


----------



## Icestorm

-Eating alone at lunch *7*
Depends. If there's nobody else there, I'll be fine. If it's a huge cafeteria filled up with loads of people, then yeah, I'll be feeling uncomfortable and would probably just skip lunch until I get back home.

-Entering a classroom full of people *10*
Hate this so much. As soon as you open the door and everyone's eyes are glaring directly at you... I don't even want to think about it.

-Walking through the halls *8*
Again, depends. If there's a group of people sitting down in the hall, and I have to pass by them, it'll make me feel pretty anxious.

-Someone saying hi to you *10*
Hate this. My heart would skip a beat when they say 'hi'. And my mind would be going crazy worrying about what I'm going to say after that.

-Working with partners *5*
I don't have too much of a problem working with people now. It used to be quite bad, but now I've grown up, people seem to be way more mature and just focus on the task at hand.

-Speaking in front of a class *10*
Again. Don't even want to think about it. Just an awful experience which I would do anything to avoid.

-Speaking to a student councillor *8*
I'm not sure about this one, because I've never spoken to one. But if it's anything like speaking to a teacher, then yeah, pretty anxious but I can do it. Just might take me a while to get the courage.

-Siting alone in class when everyone else is talking to their friends in
groups *8*
I used to really hate this, but it's not so bad because I usually have some music to distract me.

-Getting insulted *10*
I do everything to avoid this.

-When someone asks you questions like, " Do you have any friends? "
or " Why are you so quiet? " *10*
These questions really annoy me. It just reminds me that I'm not normal.


----------



## Brighter Days

-Eating alone at lunch: 10 
I do not like being seen eating lunch alone at school at all, or just being by myself during lunch in general. I just feel people are staring at me and talking about how I have no friends. It makes it worse if in a class you have no friends and then they see you eating alone at lunch too. 
-Entering a classroom full of people: 1

-Walking through the halls: 0

-Someone saying hi to you: 0

-Working with partners: 4
If we are really concentrating on working on whatever we are doing it's not that bad, but if they want to talk and mess around then yeah I have anxiety over that, especially if it is someone who isn't my acquaintance. 

-Speaking in front of a class: 10

-Speaking to a student councillor: 1


-Siting alone in class when everyone else is talking to their friends in
groups: 10
This was my entire freshman year in my English and math class.

-Getting insulted: 1

-When someone asks you questions like, " Do you have any friends? "
or " Why are you so quiet? ": 10
I seriously can not stand "why are you so quiet?". I don't even understand why people even need to ask that question. Everyone's personality is different, some may be really loud and outgoing while some are quieter and reserved. I have been getting asked this question since elementary school, and every school year someone just has to make a comment on why I hardly speak. I've never been asked the first but I have a feeling some people, especially relatives wonder that.


----------



## trs18

-Eating alone at lunch 10

-Entering a classroom full of people 7

-Walking through the halls 8

-Someone saying hi to you 1

-Working with partners- 7 (if we have to choose and i dont talk to anyone in the class)

-Speaking in front of a class 100000000- I am an absolute mess!

-Speaking to a student councillor 2.5

-Siting alone in class when everyone else is talking to their friends in
groups 1 (I usually read anyway.)

-Getting insulted 1

-When someone asks you questions like, " Do you have any friends? "
or " Why are you so quiet? " 10


----------



## kie

-Eating alone at lunch 10

-Entering a classroom full of people 8

-Walking through the halls 4

-Someone saying hi to you 7

-Working with partners- 6

-Speaking in front of a class 10

-Speaking to a student councillor 9

-Siting alone in class when everyone else is talking to their friends in
groups - 7

-Getting insulted 8

-When someone asks you questions like, " Do you have any friends? "
or " Why are you so quiet? " 10


----------



## OldPine

-Eating alone at lunch 9-10

-Entering a classroom full of people 7

-Walking through the halls 4

-Someone saying hi to you 1

-Working with partners 4

-Speaking in front of a class 7

-Speaking to a student councillor 3

-Siting alone in class when everyone else is talking to their friends in
groups 9

-Getting insulted 8

-When someone asks you questions like, " Do you have any friends? "
or " Why are you so quiet? " 8


----------



## The Truth

-Eating alone at lunch *10*

-Entering a classroom full of people *4*

-Walking through the halls *2* i'm comfortable in crowds i don't have to interact with

-Someone saying hi to you *5*

-Working with partners *4-8* depends on who...

-Speaking in front of a class *10*

-Speaking to a student councillor *8*

-Siting alone in class when everyone else is talking to their friends in
groups *10*

Yeah, I think that was about it.


----------



## Melvin1

-Eating alone at lunch 3

-Entering a classroom full of people 9

-Walking through the halls 2

-Someone saying hi to you 8

-Working with partners 9

-Speaking in front of a class 10

-Speaking to a student councillor 7

-Siting alone in class when everyone else is talking to their friends in
groups 8

-Getting insulted 2

-When someone asks you questions like, " Do you have any friends? "
or " Why are you so quiet? " 8


----------

